# Circuito de luces audioritmicas de tres canales



## shocky (Sep 13, 2006)

Coloco aquí unos circuitos de luces para la música.

Saludos.


----------



## bachi (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahí les envio dos circuitos.

saludos


----------



## speech9 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Estoy empezando en esto de la electrónica con lo que no tengo mucha idea.

Pues bien, estoy haciendo un circuito de luces audioritmicas que va conectado a 220 y a la salida de audio del equipo, pero no me fio de meterle 220 V a dicha salida de audio.
Supongo que el transformador de impedancia se encargará de arreglar eso, pero aún así no me fio, a ver si alguien puede decirme si puede haber algún problema, ya que no me gustaría cargarme el equipo.

Por otra parte, si podéis guiarme sobre como conectar el transformador de impedancia os lo agradecería.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## andresnicolas (Nov 26, 2007)

la experiencia que tengo en audiorritmicas es utilizar un microfono que toma el audio de algunos de los parlantes entra a una etepa de control y de potencia y a las luces.
busca por ese lado aparte lo usas con cualquier equipo de sonido, sin importar que potencia


----------



## flara (Dic 19, 2007)

holaa compañeros de foro, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene información o algun esquema de una mesa de iluminacion, no es necesario que tenga control dmx, puesto que es para usar focos par, la controladora dmx la uso en el pc, e visto por aqui circuitos audio ritmicos automaticos que lo que hacen es dividir en agudos medios y graves y a razon de la frecuencia que suene parpadean las luces, pero no es lo que realmente quiero y necesito, necesito una mesa donde el control pueda hacerlo yo manualmente con potenciometros o algo parecido para poder regular la intensidad de luz para el canal que see.

Espero que me puedan ayudar. Gracias.[/youtube]


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Aqui bastante:

http://sound.whsites.net/project62.htm


----------



## flara (Dic 19, 2007)

gracias fogonazo


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 23, 2008)

Me podrían explicar un par de cosas de este circuito luces audioritmicas de tres canales de pablin.....para realizar este proyecto se puede elegir tomar el sonido de un microfono y hacer su circuito o tomarlo de la salida de un amplificador en paralelo con su parlante....yo opte por la segunda ya que creo que va a funcionar mucho mejor (es lo que creo) El circuito de entrada de audio tiene echa una aislacion usando un transformador comun...segun dice la pagina de pablin pero no especifica los valores del mismo...se podra utilizar un transformador de 220 a 6V y 1A ? segun pablin se utiliza esto para aislar la masa del circuito de la entrada de audio ya que la masa comun del circuito esta conectada al neutro de los 220v! esa es la otra pregunta! tengo que conectar si o si el neutro a la masa y el vivo a donde indica el cir...o da igual al reves porque no tengo ni idea de como estan las instalaciones en mi casa...! al mesclar la masa comun de los 12V que lleva el circuito para polarizar los transistores...audio de entrada y neutro supuestamente no se provocaria un corto?
como veran soy nuevo en electronica y no se mucho he echo solo un año de la tecnica.....si las preguntas son tontas perdoneme les pido disculpas pero tengo miedo de hacer desastres y hacer saltar las termicas de mi departamento y ensima la del mismo pero central en el subsuelo....gracias saludos


----------



## ciri (Ene 23, 2008)

Siempre hablando del transformador para el circuito no de las luces no?, solo digo por las dudas... pero si con ese circuito 1A, alcanza si no falla mi ojimetro..


Y, la masa y el neutro, en "Teoría" tendrían que tener el mismo nivel de tensión, pero por el tema de ruido y todo eso!:.. por eso te digo que alimentes el circuito con el negativo del transformador, y para el neutro de las luces utilices el neutro de la línea de alimentación eléctrica si hablamos de los 220V AC..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 24, 2008)

El transformador de entrada, NO ES UNA ALIMENTACIÓN, es un adaptador de impedancias. Usa la versión sin transformador y alimenta (audio) el seguidor desde el preamplificador. El transformador lo que hace es adaptar la impedancia de los altavoces, 8 Ohmnios generalmente y una señal potente, a una impedancia generalmente de 47 Kiloohmnios y un voltio. Repito el transformador no es como el de una fuente de alimentación. Usa la versión sin transformador y alimétalo desde el preamplificador. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa : Lo del adaptador de impedancia es correctisimo, pero tambien el transformador funciona como aislador de linea.
Fijate que en el esquema no se incluyeron optoaisladores en la salida de los triac´s, si conectas directo al pre puede ser de "Alto riesgo" porque te queda uno de los polos de la red electrica aplicado al preamplificador.

Sugerencias:
1) Incluir un optoaislador a la entrada de audio que trabaje en modo analogo.
2) Incluir 3 optoaisladores entre los triac y los operacionales.
3) Incluir el dichoso transformador.
4) Buscar otro esquema mas seguro.


Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 25, 2008)

gracias por sus respuestas..haber si me quedo claro que hacer....la plaquena del audio ritmico ya la tengo echa casi en su totalidad( todo por apurado) por lo tanto voy a tratar de terminar este circuito sea seguro o no hare lo que pueda ademas el leido que anda en muchos lados y en ninguno que no anda.....
En fin...hago la plaqueta del transformador y le pongo ese transformador que les dije que tenia el de 220 a 6V y 1A....y en la salida que va a ir al audio ritmico le pongo un optoaislador con funcion analoga....perfecto...y tambien le pongo uno entre cada triac  y cada lampara....perfecto...ahora biene la duda...da igual que le ponga el vivo en donde dice y el neutro con la masa o alrreves porque nose como estan las instalaciones en casa! ademas que yo voy a mandarle audio al audio ritmico desde un amplificador no de un preamplificador..... esas son las dudas haa y una mas los componentes comunes como (resistencias capacitores etc) tienen que estar preparados para 220 o con los comunes esta bien? gracias igualmente saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

Yo lo que haria es armar el esquema este pero en lugar de activar el triac en forma directa, intercalaria (Con cada triac) un optoaislador.
Desde el emisor del transistor a la resistencia de 220 al anodo del led del opto y el catodo a GND.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 26, 2008)

una palabra tengo que cambiar el circuito y de esta forma los 220V no estarian conectado a la masa del circuito (12V)...perfecto lo hare si puedo.....ahora lo del transformador que hago lo pongo tambien como te dije el de 220 a 6V 1A con su optoaislador tambien? si no hago eso de ponerle un opto antes de cada triac que pasaria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2008)

Si colocas los optoaisladores entre los triac´s y el resto del circuito ya no te hara falta.

Igualmente ANTES de poner algo en funcionamiento CONSULTA !

No vallas a quemar nada


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 26, 2008)

gracias! y si no pongo los optoaisladores entre los triacs y hago el circuito del transformador no seria lo mismo? gracias igual tenes idea delo que cuestan los opto para saver?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 26, 2008)

son caros esos optoaisladores? y si hago el circuito del transformador y no le pongo ningun optoaislador no seria lo mismo? me podrias explicar mejor como colocarlos porque no me quedo cclaro un millon de gracias igual


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2008)

Lo mas seguro son los opto.
En caso de NO ponerlos habra que colocar el transformador.

MOC3021 Optoaislador con salida por triac $2,27 (0,9 U$)


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 26, 2008)

gracias...la verdad que tengo todo comprado y media plaqueta casi toda la plaqueta echa me es mas facil poner el transformador ya que lo tengo...cual seri el peor de los casos si yo utilizara el transformador y no los opto que podria llegar a pasar?como lo peor?
ademas te pregunto ya que estoy....puedo mandarle señal de un amplificador y no de un pre?
y tambien lo que siempre me queda la duda...en caso de ponerle el transformador da igual invertir el vivo y en neutro en caso de equivocarme al enchufarlo (ya que en casas ajenas tendre que ir con un buscapolo cada ves) o puedo ponerlo como quiera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2008)

Para hacer funcionar el squema con transformador es indispensable una etapa de potencia (Un pre NO te sirve)

El tema de la seguridad es que la GND de tu esquema esta conectada a unos de los polos de la red electrica.
En caso de error al conectar el polo "Vivo" el que puede dejar de estar vivo eres tu.
Yo en tu lugar andaria con un buscapolo

Recuerda que el primario del transformador no devera tener conexión (Ninguno de los 2 cables) con el secundario, si fuera asi, tambien podrias tener tension de red en tu amplificador.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 26, 2008)

bien andare con un buscapolo y un cartel enorme para que nadie meta la pata si sucede el error se quemarian todos los componentes y se haria un corto si me tiro a los opto este peligro desaparece? o sigue? saludos gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2008)

Con los opto no corres ningun riesgo, porque te queda la parte de linea aislada galvanicamente del resto del circuito, sobre todo de GND.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 27, 2008)

me estas combenciendo vos me aseguras que con los opto el circuito va a funcionar correctamente ya que lo estariamos alterando? decime dentro de los opto bienen los triac tambien? porque ya los compre saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

En efecto, los optoacopladores (En este caso) tienen la salida a triac, que incluso te puede servir para manejar la carga, si esta es muy pequeña.

Otra conexión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Mira este audirritmico Iper-Ultra-Sensillo, se conecta a la salida del amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Yo te sigo buscando metodos para que no te electrocutes.
Aqui encontre otra opcion que no lleva conexión con el amplificador o preamplificador, trabaja directamente con un microfono electret.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 28, 2008)

gracias....tengo que tomar un decicion y esa es la de los opto pero si conexión para el control de las cargas ni nada de eso solo quiero que a traves de ellos se vaya la inseguridad que proboca el transformador....lo que si es que yo quiero seguir con el metodo de la entrada de audio de un amplificador (no de un pre) y no de un mic....vos me podrias dibujar asi nomas en el paint como debo conectar el opto al circuito de pablin ya que estoy agarrado a el por ya tener echa la plaqueta...de forma sencilla pero que la pueda entender gracias chau


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

En tu placa de "Pablin " levantas el extremo de la resistencia de 220 Ohms que va a maza (GND) solamente y con el extremo que te queda en el "Aire " alimentas el optoaislador

El retorno del optoaislador lo conectas a donde "Antes" estaba la pata de la resistencia

Eso para lo 3 filtros (Resistencias de 220)


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 28, 2008)

gracias y gracias sin parar de agradecer....listo me voy para la casa de electronica a comprar los materiales...decime e triac de la foto anterior es el que tengo en la plaqueta ya soldado no? la resistencia de 470 debe aguantar 220v no? y en este caso da igual como ponga el vivo y el neutro no ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Tienes que sacar el triac de la placa. Y te sirve para el nuevo esquema, la resistencia no tiene orientacion, puede ir de ambos lados.

La resistencia de 470 trabaja muy poco, solamente una fraccion de segundo para disparar el triac.

Con un poco de paciencia puedes soldar el opto sobre la resistencia de 220 y la placa y llevar al triac 2 cablecitos, 1 a la gate del triac y el otro a la resistencia de 470.

Recuerda hacer la reforma en los 3 canales.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 28, 2008)

no te preocupes por eso voy a sacar los triacs y montar los tres nuevos circuitos en una nueva plaqueta y luego unir con cables la pata 1 del opto  a la resitencia de 220 y la pata 2a la masa del circuito asi con cada canal.....los opto son circuitos integrado no?entonses la resistencia compro una comun....y como te pregunte antes DA IGUAL COMO PONGA el vivo y el neutro en esta reforma por lo que no me hara falta andar con un buscapolo no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Para la prueba inicial SI, una vez probado todo tiras el buscapolo a la basura o mejor lo guardas en la valija de herramientas.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 28, 2008)

la resistencia de 470 entonses no es necesario que sea para 220v puede ser de 1/4W como las normales..


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 28, 2008)

listo perfecto solo la primera ves correcto y despues da igual como ponga el vivo y el neutro...
la resistencia de470 una comun entonses


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Con 1/4 o 1/2 te alcanza


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 30, 2008)

bueno gracias por todos los consejor despues de tanto preguntar ya hice el nuevo circuito con los opto y con todo ya tengo las dos plaquetas terminadas...pero...falta resolver el tema de la entrada de audio...anteriormente yo te dije que queria mandarla de un amplificador y NO de un preamplificador porque no tengo uno.....en el caso de el amplificador deberia colocar el transformador para la adaptacion de impedancias o no?
tambien me gustaria saver si hace falta que en el gabinete del audio ritmico coloque un ventilador ademas de los dicipadores en los triacs..(uno chiquito)...gracias chau


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2008)

Transformador de entrada = NO
Ventilador = NO

Tendras que calcular un divisor de tension con 2 resistencias para que mande señal al audioritmico, pero antes:

¿ Verificaste TODO ?
¿ Probaste TODO ?


----------



## juanruiz88 (Ene 30, 2008)

La verdad me aclararon muchas dudas    , pero...
Lo que necesito es hacerlo para el auto, 12V,
¿le saco el BC108 y el TIC? y pongo los leds con resistencias de cuanto?
Gracias.-


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 30, 2008)

no prove nada si verifique yo necesito un adaptador de impedancias universal es decir que sea el amplificador que sea y use cualquier parlante  le entregue al audiorit lo que necesite asi como el transformador y no un divisor que esta calculado para un unico uso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> yo necesito un adaptador de impedancias universal es decir que sea el amplificador que sea y use cualquier parlante  le entregue al audiorit lo que necesite asi como el transformador y no un divisor que esta calculado para un unico uso



Adaptador universal = Potenciometro de 5KOhms


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 31, 2008)

ok un adaptador universal un pote de 5k pero solo eso? como lo conectaria? gracias chau


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 31, 2008)

estoy por hacer ya el gabinete para provarlo todo terminado no me queiro ariesgar antes por lo que me gustaria saver como tengoque conectar el pote asi voy y lo compro.....gracias y gracias chau


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 31, 2008)

te pregunto otra cosa ademas...tengo un pote de 10K no de 5K si al de 10K le pongo una resistencia en paralelo a los terminales de los costados de 10K tambien no tendria un pote de 5K creo que si...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Si tienes un pote de 10k, lo usas sin remordimiento


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 1, 2008)

mil gracias perfecto ya esta...me voy a tomar un tiempo para terminar el gabinete y luego montar todo y luego abiso antes de enchufar algo.....decime las lamparitas comunes aguantan el predido y apagado continuo o se queman a los minutos?que me recomendas que compre lamparas comunes y les haga a cada una un reflector con una nailon del color deceado delante de la lampara y oveamente a su alrededor...o... esas que ya bienen con una capa del color deseado adentro de la bolbilla de vidrio? tengo pensado utlizar 75W de potencia en cada una...tambien le voy a poner como llave una termica de 10A que tengo sacada de un estabilizador mas un Fusible de 10A todo por precaucion.......gracias chau


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2008)

Si colocas un magnetotérmico de 10A no es necesario el fusible.

Si las lámparas no se golpean durarán un largo tiempo, una lámpara que se usa en los audioritmos es la PAR38 de Philips, garantizada que no se quema facil.

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 1, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta...entonses quitare el fusible de mi vista ...es lo mismo e magnetotermico que una termomagnetica por que yo tengo una de esas...es lo mismo...esa lampara la Par38 de philips es mas cara de lo comun? sino van a durar compro las comunes y listo pero si estas son muchisimo mejor me tiro a esas y listo..gracias..chau


----------



## Dano (Feb 2, 2008)

Las PAR38 no son caras pero tampoco son baratas, no me acuerdo bien pero creo que usadas aquí en Uruguay las conseguias alrededor de 30 dólares.

Creo que primero te convendría conseguir lámparas de colores comunes, y si luego quieres más potencia compras una PAR38.

Magnetotérmico = Termomagnético.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 3, 2008)

gracias..pero vivo en argentina y 30 dolares me es bastante caro..solo con comprar una ya me sale mas caro que hacer todo el audio ritmico......comprare unas comunes y tratare de no moverlas mucho....gracias....te hago una pregunta ...vos sos Moderador que quiere decir eso?La otra persona que me estaba ayudando decia Colaborador..pregunto solo para saver y poder agradecer por todo lo que me enseñaron ya que cuando hago algo que no se aprendo mas.....gracias..chau


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

Moderador es un Sr. que si te sales de las normas del Foro toma tu mensaje y lo manda a moderación (Hace desaparecer el mensaje).
Son los encargados de mantener el Foro prolijo, en orden, limpio, libre de mensajes “Chatarra”, Etc.

Colaborador es otro Sr. que trata de ayudar, igual que muchos otros, pero a este le dieron titulo de Ayudador o Colaborador.
No les hagas caso, escriben puras wevadas, sobre todo a uno que tiene un ratón de avatar.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 3, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No les hagas caso, escriben puras wevadas, sobre todo a uno que tiene un ratón de avatar.



Es cierto.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 4, 2008)

que bueno lo que hacen ustedes ademas de saber mucho de electronica ayudan a gente que por ahi saben algo pero muchas cosas no como yo gracias a todos y cuando pruebe el audioritmico les abiso chau gracias


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 3, 2008)

No hace falta tanta complicación. Recuerdo haber hecho tantas veces audiorrítmicos hace 20 años atras... es más, no utilizaba los transistores del circuito de Pablin.

El transformador _debes_ usarlo para aislar el amplificador del sistema de luces.
Puedes usar un transformador de 500mA o menos. Es suficiente porque es señal de audio que debe aplicarse a los transistores.

El lado 6+6 del transformador va del lado del amplificador, y el lado 220v del lado audiorrítmico. Esto amplificará la señal lo suficiente para alimentar los transistores.
Pero ten mucho cuidado en el potenciómetro de entrada!. Si lo pones de tal manera que quede en forma directa (o sea, toda la señal del amplificador llega al transformador sin atenuación) estás aplicándole al amplificador una carga importante. No te olvides que el lado 6+6 de un transformador tiene unos pocos ohms de impedancia.
_Sugerencia_: usar una resistencia en serie con la entrada, para que te asegure que a máxima ganancia siempre tenga una carga elevada.

...y luego de todo esto tu duda más importante...
No importa donde este el neutro y donde el vivo de la red de 220v. En cualquier caso vas a tener VIVO el lado del audiorrítmico (no metas los deditos cuando esté conectado).
Pero quedate tranquilo que el transformador aisla todo y vas a tener el amplificador y toda tu cadena de audio bien segura.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 12, 2008)

hola a todos resulta q arme ese audioritmico y no me funciona les paso el circuito aver si me pueden ayudar, yo dispongo solo de un tester para provar jeej ( me saco de apuros varias veces) por desgracia no tengo osciloscopio. las 3 salidas del circuito van a otra placa q tiene 3 bc547 como excitadores y 3 bd140 como tr de potencia. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

a lo mejor colcoaste mal el tema de los transistores exitadores de los tic. ademas de ser conectados indebidamente, el voltaje de la red podria pasar directo al circuito provocando grandes problemas.

lo mejor seria q lo realices segun el circuito de pablin, tal cual esta ahi, sin modificar nada. lo de la entrada si puede ser con microfono etc, solo debes tener en cuenta q los microfonos captan mucho mas las frecuencias altas y soplidos, etc. lo cual t hara encender la luz de agudos casi constantemente.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 12, 2008)

el tema es q yo elimine los tic porque lo voy a hacer con leds no con lamparas de 220. pero la cosa es q a la salida del tercer amplificador operacional tendria q tener una senoidal pura nocierto?

otra pregunta cuando varie el potenciometro de un mega en la tercer operacional tendria q variar la amplitud por logica. pues resulta q tengo la tension de fuente y nose porque 

el microfono electret antes de entrar a los amplificadores va bien pero despues del primer amplificador la señal no aumenta ni disminuye si muevo el pote y a la salida de este amplificador tengo la tension de fuente


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jun 12, 2008)

Por lo que entendi, no usas lamparas de 200v.
Usas BD140 para excitar (supongo) lámparas de 12V. Es asi?

Ya que no usas 220, prueba escuchar el audio presente en A3 B3 y C3 (ya que son solo filtros),
con algún amplificador. Si tienes señal ahí, puede ser que el problema este en la excitación.

Como es el circuito de la excitación?


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 12, 2008)

una cosa quiero hacer un audio ritmico y tenga ya ..los triac ( BT136600 y los opto ( moc3020) .pero no  el LM324  no lo encuentro sabeis si lo puedo remplazor por un tl074 o otro?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

de seguro lo puedes reemplazar, depende de la funcion que cumpla, existen siempre muchos otros integrados, de otras empresas q son reemplazoz. si es amplificador operacioal lo cambias por cualquier otro. tl071, tl072, tl081, tl082, tl084. depende de los canales del pre.

bueh, en respuesta a la primer pregunta de...kusanagy o algo asi...
a los filtros llega señal audible, (no siempre senoidal) puede ser triangular, etc, dependiendo de la distorcion, luego de pasar por los filtros, la señal aun es audible y no por eso sera senoidal, aunq si puede serlo.

pero una vez q lo exitas, si los transistores se colocan en una dada configuracion, solo amplifican el pulso que les llega, cuando el filtro lo permite, emiiendo asi un pulso amplificado, el cual puede ser cuadrado, ya q trabajan como compuertas.

vos estas usando los transistores como triacs de baja potencia. si tenes tension directa en la salida, estara mal polarizado el transistor.

subi un esquema o algo.

saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 16, 2008)

entonces lo puedo hacer con un tl074 .....

que es mejor :un tl074 o tres TL071 ¿? 

otro  pregunta  el audioritmico  tiene tres filtro algieun sabe  si por ejemplo:

1º filtro 800 Hz-´1 Khz
2ºfiltro 1 Khz-1.5 Khz
3º filtro 1.5 Khz-2.5 Khz 

si hay un sonido de 1.25 Khz por ejempli que se enciende el 2º filtro o el 1º y 2º


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 16, 2008)

entonces segun lo que lei.. este seria el circuito al final no ¿?¿? pues tl074 por lo de la plegunta anterio ...que creo que seria mejor un 074 porque se hace mas compacto 

corregide por favor


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jun 17, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> otro  pregunta  el audioritmico  tiene tres filtro algieun sabe  si por ejemplo:
> 
> 1º filtro 800 Hz-´1 Khz
> 2ºfiltro 1 Khz-1.5 Khz
> ...


Los filtros tienen una atenuación a medida que te alejas de la frecuencia central de corte.
No hay un límite, por ejemplo en 1.1kHz en donde corta abruptamente.
Esa atenuación se mide en dB por octabas, y depende del tipo de configuración del filtro usado.

En tu caso, una frec de 1.25 Khz encenderá un poco cada canal.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 17, 2008)

porque un poco cada canal.¿?¿? si esta entre a Khz y 1.5 Khz ( 2º filtro) 


yo lo que quiero es que cuando toque la bateria cuando toque el bombo se encienda X luz y cuando toque la caja X luz ....entiendes¿?

pero si se encienden todas a la vez pero poco eso no tiene nada de gracia... adios


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jun 17, 2008)

El bombo y la caja -por ejemplo- no están en frecuencias cercanas o limitadas por 1 o 1.5 Khz.
Si fuera asi no podrias identificarlas.
La frecuencia del bombo esta entre 30 y 200 Hz y la caja o el tambor mas de 400 Hz y con muchos armónicos en altas frecuencias.
Para identificar bien las frecuencias con las luces deberías usar el filtro 1 como pasabajos con frec de corte en 150Hz. El filtro 2 pasabanda con frec. de corte o frec. central en 600 Hz y el filtro 3 un pasaaltos arriba de 3 khz.

Fijate en esta tabla de frecuencias http://www.hispasonic.com/revista/22 segun los instrumentos que te interesen.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 18, 2008)

ok!    pues entonces en el esquema que puse antes pero con los valores cond.. y res. cambiandos en los filtros ¿no?  dependiendo de la frec.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2008)

claro. primeros debes conocer en q frecuencia trabaja cada instrumento.
ademas es como t respondio él, lo de los filtros, y para encender las luces, basta con que haya una buena señal en la entrada del exitador para darle tension, pero debe estar bien alimentada tambien la lampara para q encienda totalmente.

saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jun 21, 2008)

bueno hola a todos yo fui el que empezo el tema y la verdad que me hay ayudado mucho aqui pero me demore un poco en probarlo....resulta que el audio ritmico anda de maravilla pero solo en dos luces..la parte de agudos no funciona.cambie los optoaisladores que me dijo que le pusiera fogonazo y tambien los triacs..prove individualmente lampara por lampara es decir que conectaba en los gabes una lampara y en los agudos y medios nada funcionaba...estupendo...hacia lo mismo con los medios y luego con los agudos con el opto y el reiac nuevo y fucionaba! pero al conoctar las tres lamparas juntas los agudos dejaron de funcionar solo prendiendo y apagando al ritmo de la musica los grabes y medios. Lamentablemente no tengo un osiloscopio como para saver hasta donde llega la señal y en donde se queda trabada....tambien me sucedio el problema de la entrada..poniendole un pote de 10k como me habian dicho era necesario poner la musica muy fuerte para que prendieran las lamparas....eso lo solucione poniendo el dicho transformador con el pote de 10k en la entrada como indica pablin usando el transformador en forma elevadora es decir el terminal de 6v supongance al audioritmico y el de 220 a la entrada donde va el amplificador y de esta forma con produce inconvenientes al amplificador se`puede conoectar tranquilamente en paralelo al parlante del amplificador...estas son mis experiencias con el audio ritmico aunque todavia me falta solucionar el tema de los agudos..muchas gracias chau


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 29, 2008)

resulta q ahora esta adando el circuito gracia a Javier Rambaldo q me dijo q habia q agregarle una resistencia de 2.7k en paralelo con el capacitor de 33micros. ahora el circuito anda bien.

le cambie la resistencia del filtro pasa bajos por una de 2k para q ai corte mas abajo a los 241hz
y el filtro pasa alto le aque el capacitor de 560nf y las 2 resistencias de 1k y le deje el capacitor de 100nf y le puse una r de 470, y un puentecito en dode iva el otro capacitor.

el unico problema ahora es q no prenden mucho los leds osea no prenden a su maxiuma potencia solo a media de ahui no pasan por mas q el pote de 1M este al mango.

desde ya gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 29, 2008)

te digo la verdad yo lo hice pero con led y no me funsiono, ni yo ni mi profesor pudimos descubrir el porque no funsiono... te deseo suerte...


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 30, 2008)

hola de nuevo . estaba pensando hay alguna forma de aumentar la amplitud de la señal de salida de los filtros a la entrada de los exitadores (bc547)?

tipo alguna configuracion darlington olgo asi, ustedes entienden mas q yo . saludos


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 1, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> hola de nuevo . estaba pensando hay alguna forma de aumentar la amplitud de la señal de salida de los filtros a la entrada de los exitadores (bc547)?
> 
> tipo alguna configuracion darlington olgo asi, ustedes entienden mas q yo . saludos


Disculpa, pero no encuentro el circuito que utilizaste. Donde se vean los transistores y los leds.
(Tengo una idea de lo que puede ser, pero quiero verificar con tu circuito.)


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 1, 2008)

hola...bueno sigo con el problema de que no me funcionan los agudos..y lo que anda anda de maravilla no entiendo porque es necesario cambiarle cosas...por como me anda los graves y medios ...perfecto...ahora el tema son los agudos que no se porque no andan ese es un misterio....ademas este circuito esta echo para funcionar con lamparas de 220v ya para acerlo andar con leds debe ser diferente...quisiera saber si de alguna forma podria ver este post fogonazo que creo que a mi fue el que mas me a ayudado...muchas gracias a todos y cualquier duda pregunten que lo que me funciona ..funciona muy bien saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> .....bueno sigo con el problema de que no me funcionan los agudos..y lo que anda anda de maravilla ...........



Hace un tiempo le perdí el hilo a este post.

Según entiendo no te funciona el canal que esta en el medio (Agudos)

En caso afirmativo: reemplaza el capacitor de 10nF por uno de 68nF y el de 220nF por otro de 22nF


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 1, 2008)

Esta bien eso de cambiar los capacitores para probar si funciona....solo que esos capacitores son los de los medios; el de los agudos es el de abajo de todo.

Prueba subir las resistencias de 1K a 2k2 o 3k3.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 2, 2008)

javi aca dejo el circuito q estoy utilizando.

lo q necesito es aumentar la amplitud de las salidas A3 B3 y C3 de los filtros del audioritmico paraq entre q sufuciente amplitud en A B y C del driver de potencia.

yo pensaba en ampliarlas con otro bc547 en darlingtong pero nose

saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 2, 2008)

si quieren usar led i nesecitan mas corrientes utilcen un ULN2803 q son 8 transistores integrdos en un chip de hasta 500mA por salida
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/U/L/N/2/ULN2803.shtml

aca esta la hja de datos se que tiene q aver alguno mas chico.. pero este anda muy bien


----------



## luisloco (Jul 2, 2008)

hola como estan soy nuevo en este foro y necesito una ayuda quiero hacer luces audio ritmicas para mi pc con led de alta iluminacion e hecho uno q vi en la pagina de pablin pero no me funciona e probado todo e revisado el circuito y nada todo esta bien , una pregunta quiero hacer q el audio no entre por microfono ni el por el transformadorr de impedancia quiero colocar un conector rca para la entrada del audio pero no se como hacer que me funcione asi, yo lo tengo colocado con rca donde dice q va el microfono entra la señal pero los led no brillan casi, no estoy utilizando la etapa de pontecia de los triac solo coloque los led en el emisor del transistor a otra cosa es q yo coloque el microfo electre para ver si funcionaba pero nada no entra sonido ni nada ni siquiera los led ensienden nesito una ayuda si los agradeciria mucho si quieren les puedo dar el circuito impreso del diagrama de pablin para ver si tengo un error en el impreso q hice se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Pon los LED con la resistencia en serie en el colector, y el emisor a tierra, mira que sucede, tal vez, funcione de esta manera.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 2, 2008)

hola fogonazo..muchas gracias por ayudarme al final no me quede pegado! la modificacion fue exitosa pero como bien dijeron en uno de los post siguientes al ultimo tuyo la parte de los agudos es la de mas abajo la ultima que en plaqueta como se me invirtio el circuito me queda arriba de todo. No tengo manera de comprobar si anda bien esa parte porque no tengo forma de ver las frecuencias que llegan a la entrada del transistor y luego a su salida. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## cibermss (Jul 3, 2008)

hola amigos de este prestigioso foro, bueno mi consulta o mi peticion es si alguien puede ayudarme con un proyecto q tengo en mente osea quiero poner en mi auto un sistema de luces audioritmicos con led pero no quiero 10 led quiero mucho mas , osea quiero un audioritmico de tres canales pero por cada canal ose bajo medio y altos por bajo quiero 10 led igual para todos los otros canales como puedo hacer o si alguien puede alcanzarme un esquema no quiero uno q prenda al nivel del volumen quiero q hagan las luces tipo golpe depende del sonido osea a la ves 10 si es suena el bajo 10 si es suena el medio y 10 si esq suena el alto es posible haber quien me escribe o me manda algo asi !se los agradeceria!posdata........ quiero detallar q todo esto lo quiero hacer con la vateria osea solo con 12 voltios no con 220v de casa es posible y quiero saber si en pablin se puede hacer eso y si pongo los led directamente con el transistor (BC108) veo q hay tres 1 por canal cuantos led puedo poner por cada transistor emitiendo la parte donde se pone los focos de 220v   gracias! aun no recibo respuesta    haber si alguien se anima a ver mi problemilla bye gracias!


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 3, 2008)

kusanagy100:
No es problema de amplitud. Es que vos utilizas contínua para encender los leds y no es lo mismo que usar triacs con lámparas comunes.
Lo que tenés que hacer es rectificar la señal con un diodo y filtrarla un poco con un pequeño capacitos de 1mF. Y si le pones una reistencia en paralelo al capacitor logras que se apague el led mas rapidamente.

Ojo con esos darlingtones! El TR de potencia no tiene polarizada la base porque es PNP! Ponele una resistencia a +V a los BD140. O usá NPN (BD139), los emisores a masa y en el colector colocale los LEDs.

Esa puede ser otra causa de la falla. En el emisor tenes la carga, por lo tanto necesitas mas tension de base (que los filtros no entregan). Usa darlingtones con NPNs y la carga en el colector.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 3, 2008)

aver si entendi bien javi, la cosa es q a la salida de los filtros tengo q ponerles un diodo para rectificar la alterna y filtrarla un poco con un capacito de 1uF, gracias ahora lo pruevo ydespues comento, saludos


----------



## cibermss (Jul 3, 2008)

hola amigo veo q saber mucho del sistema audioritmico sabes tengo un problema con le tema deseo q me puedas ayudar oks aca te envio mi mensaje q deje aier pero esta en la pagina 8 a todo esto no te preocups q aora lopego a la cita ! .....
hola amigos de este prestigioso foro, bueno mi consulta o mi peticion es si alguien puede ayudarme con un proyecto q tengo en mente osea quiero poner en mi auto un sistema de luces audioritmicos con led pero no quiero 10 led quiero mucho mas , osea quiero un audioritmico de tres canales pero por cada canal ose bajo medio y altos por bajo quiero 10 led igual para todos los otros canales como puedo hacer o si alguien puede alcanzarme un esquema no quiero uno q prenda al nivel del volumen quiero q hagan las luces tipo golpe depende del sonido osea a la ves 10 si es suena el bajo 10 si es suena el medio y 10 si esq suena el alto es posible haber quien me escribe o me manda algo asi !se los agradeceria!posdata........ quiero detallar q todo esto lo quiero hacer con la vateria osea solo con 12 voltios no con 220v de casa es posible y quiero saber si en pablin se puede hacer eso y si pongo los led directamente con el transistor (BC108) veo q hay tres 1 por canal cuantos led puedo poner por cada transistor emitiendo la parte donde se pone los focos de 220v gracias! aun no recibo respuesta  haber si alguien se anima a ver mi problemilla bye gracias! bueno amigo espero me puedas ayudar o si me puedes alcanzar otro circuito q cumpla la funcion q deseo espero noticias ya desde antes muchicimas gracias


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 3, 2008)

*cibermss: seguile los pasos a kusanagy100 que está haciendo lo mismo. *

Mientras mira un poco como manejar LEDs:

Para calcular la resistencia de los LEDs puedes usar esto: 
Resistencia = (Vbat – V led)/ Iled

Si quieres manejar muchos LEDs por cada salida, debes tener en cuenta que los LEDs consumen -máximo- 20mA y los rojos son de 1,6v, los verdes y amarillos de 2,4v (valores aproximados). 
Si los colocas en serie a 12 v, puedes poner entre 5 y 7 LEDs, y la resistencia limitadora será:
Resistencia = (12v – 6*1.6)/ 20mA = 120 ohms   (para 6 leds)
Resistencia = (12v – 7*1.6)/ 20mA = 40 ohms   (para 7 leds)

Más de 7 LEDs no puedes porque no alcanza la tension de 12v.

Enlaces interesantes: 
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_regulador_corriente_LED-transistor.asp
http://www.iearobotics.com/personal/ricardo/articulos/diodos_led/index.html
http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...puestas/938759/como-hacer-una-lampara-de-leds


----------



## cibermss (Jul 3, 2008)

gracias amigo por la ayuda! mira quiero q me expliques y como puedo hacer con led de alca luminancia osea los led q tengo son transparentes pero cuando le agrego tension son rojo verde y amarillos tambien tengo blancos ..bueno se q estos consumen mas energia podrias darme el alcanzze de como seria con estos led...y como los puedo conectar en el circuito ! gracias por anticipado!ah dime una cosa y cual es mejor si agrego la señal directo del parlante o mejor con el microfono! ?


----------



## luisloco (Jul 3, 2008)

gracias por las ayuda pero todabia no entiendo me gustaria q me dieran un diagrama de como colocar los led con el transistor, a otra cosas los transistores q estoy usando son 2n2222 creo q eso me sirven


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 3, 2008)

Sobre LEDs de alta luminosidad no se....tengo que buscar información....
Sobre donde tomar la señal, me parece que si la sacas del parlante con una resistencia de limitación, no vas a tener problemas con la salida del amplificador (no lo va a notar). Y si el audiorritmico es tambien de 12 v no hay problemas de masas y tensiones que puedan dañar el sistema de audio.


----------



## luisloco (Jul 4, 2008)

gracias por las respuestas rapidas pero si lo coloco directamente con el parlante no tengo necesidad de colocar la etapa del integrado LM324, lo puedo colocar directamente hacia la etapa donde estan los filtros pasa bajos con los potenciometros, hay un problema es la primera pregunta q hice es q lo quiero conectar ala salida de auidio de un pc con un conector rca " los transistores q uso son 2N2222"


----------



## cibermss (Jul 4, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> Sobre LEDs de alta luminosidad no se....tengo que buscar información....
> Sobre donde tomar la señal, me parece que si la sacas del parlante con una resistencia de limitación, no vas a tener problemas con la salida del amplificador (no lo va a notar). Y si el audiorritmico es tambien de 12 v no hay problemas de masas y tensiones que puedan dañar el sistema de audio.


Javier y cual es el valor de la resistencia q debo usar o como hago el calculo...y si le agrego de un rca?


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 4, 2008)

luisloco dijo:
			
		

> gracias por las respuestas rapidas pero si lo coloco directamente con el parlante no tengo necesidad de colocar la etapa del integrado LM324, lo puedo colocar directamente hacia la etapa donde estan los filtros pasa bajos con los potenciometros, hay un problema es la primera pregunta q hice es q lo quiero conectar ala salida de auidio de un pc con un conector rca " los transistores q uso son 2N2222"


Puedes sacar la etapa del LM324 porque es solo para amplificar el microfono.
Puedes ponerlo a cualquier salida de audio. De un PC esta bien.
Los transistores 2n2222 estan bien.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 4, 2008)

cibermss dijo:
			
		

> Javier y cual es el valor de la resistencia q debo usar o como hago el calculo...y si le agrego de un rca?


No entiendo lo del rca (?)


----------



## luisloco (Jul 4, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo gracias por las ayudas q me estas dando mira este yo un dia lo hice directo como me dices que lo conecte directo ala salida de un audio pero no funciono me gustaria tambien saber si tengo q usar por obligacion un transformador de impedancia, otra cosas tambien me gustaria saber como hago para edinteficar un transformadorr de impedancia y como medirlo y donde conseguirlo porq tengo equipos viejo pero nada no se como reconocerlo me gustaria mucho esa ayuda mira te voy a mostrar mi circuito impreso y me diras si tengo un error el etapa de pasa bajos yo lo hice de una forma para poder colocar los led mira si tengo q corregir algo y si me lo puedes corregir le agradeciria mucho esa ayuda


----------



## jose_flash (Jul 6, 2008)

esta bien esto es el mismo solo que con un pre de ganacia 20!


----------



## tupolev (Jul 6, 2008)

Esta es mi colaboración en este diseño de Pablin, para todos los que estais en este proyecto.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## jose_flash (Jul 7, 2008)

pero en vez de 3 operacionales nose puede solo 1 un tl071 con una ganacia buena.! y punto?


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 7, 2008)

No es tan fácil diseñar con operacionales. No sólo cuenta la ganancia. 
La primara etapa adapta la impedancia del micrófono. La segunda etapa aplica más ganancia. La última es un buffer para bajar la impedancia y entregar más corriente.
Como vez, no es soplar y hacer botellas (que tampoco creo que sea tan fácil...).


----------



## jose_flash (Jul 8, 2008)

amm
ok ya por eso pregunte que si fuese solo ganancia pablin ya le hubiese puesto un solo operacional....


gracias

PD: no es facil soplar botellas ..


----------



## tupolev (Jul 8, 2008)

Yo solo hice el PCB como el esquema original de Pablin, pero se puede mejorar como dice Fogonazo, añadiendole 3 optoaisladores y asi separariamos el negativo del circuito de la Red, con ello más seguro.
Saludos


----------



## cibermss (Jul 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes un pote de 10k, lo usas sin remordimiento


amigo una consulta veo q le estas dando solucion a la entrada de señal para el audioritmico, pero hay una cosa q aun no entiendo ...si pongo el potenciometro de 10K es ahi donde conecto directamente la señal del audio de mi equipo?


----------



## cibermss (Jul 8, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> No hace falta tanta complicación. Recuerdo haber hecho tantas veces audiorrítmicos hace 20 años atras... es más, no utilizaba los transistores del circuito de Pablin.
> 
> El transformador _debes_ usarlo para aislar el amplificador del sistema de luces.
> Puedes usar un transformador de 500mA o menos. Es suficiente porque es señal de audio que debe aplicarse a los transistores.
> ...




Javier una consulta mira en el esquema q te pongo q lo puso (Fogonazo) especifica q no es necesario un transformador de impedanzia y q solamente le ponen un potenciometro de 10K estoy en lo correcto con la idea o antes del potenciometro aun va el transformador... es necesario? o q circuito da mejor resultado para un audioritmico ...yo deseo agregarle audio de un equipo osea ya amplificado! y el de microfono no me inspira tanta confianza porq me imagino q el circuito audioritmico deberia estar muy cerca del parlante! ....


----------



## cibermss (Jul 8, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> cibermss dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rca es señal no amplificada...pero si lo saco del parlante el valor de la resistencia para q el amplificador no lo sienta como saco ese calculo?


----------



## luisloco (Jul 9, 2008)

hola a todos yo muy  poco estoy en este foro aca les voy a dejar los pcb de luces auido ritmicas de pablin esta la etapa de microfono y la etapa de pasa bajos nada mas espero q les guste a otra cosa en estan en el formato de pcbwizard


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 10, 2008)

cibermss:
el transformador lo necesitas si conectas las luces de 220v al circuito SIN USAR OPTOACOPLADORES. O usas optoacopladores o usas el transformador.
Yo prefiero usar el transformador porque se simplifica mucho el circuito y es mas barato. No hay problemas de electrocución al tocar el equipo de audio ni tampoco que pueda a fectar la etapa de salida del mismo.
Eso si: El amplificador tiene que entregar unos cuantos wats porque sino no se activan los triacs.


----------



## cibermss (Jul 10, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> cibermss:
> el transformador lo necesitas si conectas las luces de 220v al circuito SIN USAR OPTOACOPLADORES. O usas optoacopladores o usas el transformador.
> Yo prefiero usar el transformador porque se simplifica mucho el circuito y es mas barato. No hay problemas de electrocución al tocar el equipo de audio ni tampoco que pueda a fectar la etapa de salida del mismo.
> Eso si: El amplificador tiene que entregar unos cuantos wats porque sino no se activan los triacs.



hola Javier, sabes no lo quiero hacer con luces de 220 solo con led y 12v , aun asi es necesario el transformador? o simplemente el potenciometro de 10k ...!


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 11, 2008)

Si lo vas a usar con leds no uses el transformador. No tiene sentido.


----------



## cibermss (Jul 11, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> Si lo vas a usar con leds no uses el transformador. No tiene sentido.



aia! chevere ,un equipo normal de casa o de automovil se q vota cierto nivel de watt ..pero mi pregunta! ,es suficiente una señal asi agregada directamente al circuito a travez del potenciometro de 10k, y bueno si tu estubieras haciendo lo q yo; pondrias ese potenciometro o solo una resistencia fija?....o de q otra forma se le puede agregar audio al circuito, excepto el microfono...ah mira se supone q el equipo te aguante por ejemplo de impedancia 4 ohm q es el parlante y si lo conecto al circuito no crees q haga mucho ohm( impedancia)? y al momento de regular con el potenciometro como sabre yo q no estoy recalentando el integrado del amplificador del equipo? es decir si lo pongo directamente al parlante del equipo o al parlante despues de un amplificador osea lo q necesito es un sistema q conectandolo a cualquier fuente de audio no me malogre el quipo de sonido por sobrepasar su impedancia!sacame esa duda man! gracias!


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 11, 2008)

No es mi intención ofender a nadie. Lo digo con toda onda.
Que tal si miran un poco la ley de ohm y la ley de kirchoff ?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Ohm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyes_de_Kirchhoff

Me dirijo a los que no conocen todavía como conectar una resistencia o como calcular una corriente. Si ponen esfuerzo en buscar información en la web, armar circuitos y probarlos, y hasta gastar plata en armarlos.....yo digo, no sería conveniente estudiar lo básico.?

Por favor, no se ofendan....es una sugerencia.
Salu2.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 11, 2008)

-cibermss-

1- Si conectas dos resistencias en paralelo, una de 8 ohms y otra de 10000 ohms. Por cual circulará más corriente?

2- Si conectas en paralelo el parlante de un equipo de audio (8 ohms) con una resistencia de 10k (el potenciómetro) el amplificador se esforzará demasiado? Notará que le colocaste más carga en su salida?

3- Si conectas en paralelo el parlante con el potenciómetro, dejando el cursor del pote hacia el lado del audiorrítmico -como tienes en tu circuito-:  
Se ve afectada la red de resistencias en paralelo al mover el pote?
Dicho de otro modo, si muevo el cursor del pote, varía la resistencia aplicada al parlante?


----------



## cibermss (Jul 12, 2008)

gracias man por las paginas q enviaste!  pero sin necsidad de leerlas entendi el mensajito con las disimuladas preguntas y acertaciones! q enviaste !


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 14, 2008)

A veces uno no sabe que lo sabe, porque nos acostumbramos a preguntar a otro en lugar de preguntarnos a nosotros mismos.
Un saludo


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bueno hola a todos siendo el autor de este post sigo sin poder hacer prender los agudos....
Mis experiencias con este bendito audioritmico bastante dudoso como podriamos decirlo ya que pablin deja de especificar muchas cosas me han enseñado que es sumamente necesario colocar el transformador tipo driver de audio en la entrada con su pote de 10K ya que de lo colocar el transformador las luces solo encenderan con una potencia minima de 8W es decir que no serviria si se decea poner la musica a volumen bajo...si podemos el transformador pero no el pote no podemos regular cuanta señal de audio entra en al audioritmico y el transformador al aumentar la tensión de audio de la entrada hace que a volumen alto las luces queden prendidas y eso tampoco sirve. Con el pote se regula perfecto. Tambien es necesario ponerle los optoaisladores para separar la red de la masa de los 12V que se utilizan en los transistores...de no ponerlos segun fogonazo habia que ir siempre con un buscapolo antes de enchufar el aparato porque de ponerlo alreves explotaba todo y se podia romper el amplificador (sin colocar el transformador) Los potes que tiene el audioritmico estan un poco de mas ya que estan para dejarlos siempre igual. El circuito que pablin dibujo funciona en su totalidad pero a mi en particular no me andan los agudos...igualmente estoy trabajando en eso para ver que paso. Pero les puedo decir que a mi me paso esto por apurado...en un libro llamado plaquetodo hay un circioto de audioritmico de 3 canales muchicimo mas facil que este y su funcionamiento esta comprobado por unos amigos mio el problema es conseguir unos drivers de audio como los que mensione antes son dificiles de conseguir y ademas caros.
Espero que les haya servido de algo esta explicacion...
Ahora me toca preguntar a mi...como dije en otro post no desprecio a nadie que me quiera ayudar pero me encantaria que me respondiece fogonazo..no lo podria haber echo sin el ...no me andan los agudos saquemos de lado la parte de los opto y triacs la anterior parte que falla puede tener?
gracias y chau


----------



## brunelo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola estoy intentando armar el mismo circuito de pablin, pero tengo algunas dudas sobre eso, espero que me respondan porque en verdad quiero armar ese circuito.
1.  Que es eso de FASE 220v NEUTRO?
2. En el tic 226D no se como conectarlo, esta bien decir que: el pin que va al transistor y a la resistencia es el 2, y el que va a la lampara es el 3? 
3.El transformador que usa es de 9 voltios, eso se conecta al puente de diodos y ahi se da el voltaje deseado de 12 v?
4. Me gustaria que me expliquen más acerca del puente de diodos( PR no?).
Bueno espero la ayuda de alguien muchas gracias.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola tus preguntas creo que fui yo quien las hiso primero y fueron bien respondidas anteriormente de todas formas te explico....el transformador a la entrada todavia no te lo puedo definir porque no he logrado hacerlo andar bien...pero se le puede colocar uno comun..la parte de 12 o 9 o 7.5 o 6 o 4.5 o 3 o 1.5 de un transformador comun en (volts) hacia la entrada (pote de 10K) y la de 220 o 110 (dependiendo del transformador) a la entrada del audio ritmico.
Por el tema de el neutro...esa pregunta esta muy bien respondida yo te recomiendo que busques en el post de audio ritmico de pablin y ahi esta el circuito modificado para poder aislar la masa de los 12V y el neutro de los 220v.
Los 12V que requieren los transistores para polarizarce se obtienen de un transformador de 12v comun con dos terminales (es decir sin punto medio) o uno  6+6 (tres terminales...con punto medio) colocandolo a un puente de diodos y luego a un capacitor que puede ser de 1000microfaradios y un estabilizador que es un integrado de tres patas que estabiliza la tensión de salida del puente rectificada que da unos15v aprox en 12 clabado.
Espero que te hallan servido mis aclaraciones saludos.


----------



## eskor_fdr (Ago 20, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Esta es mi colaboración en este diseño de Pablin, para todos los que estais en este proyecto.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Hola, estoy muy interesado en realizar ese circuito, necesito si por favor me podrias postear los componentes, por que hay un par de cosas que no me cierran.

La lista de componentes por favor =)

te lo voy a agradecer de por vida, muchas gracias por este aporte.


----------



## huki (Sep 24, 2008)

amigos perdon que me meta en el tema les voy a postear un audiorritmico de 3 canales funciona de maravilla,bueno espero lo armen y me cuenten saludos.


----------



## huki (Sep 24, 2008)

la otra parte


----------



## huki (Sep 24, 2008)

otra parte


----------



## huki (Sep 24, 2008)

ahora si termino y perdon por como lo mande es que no se como se hace para poner todo junto.


----------



## brunelo (Sep 24, 2008)

HOLA huki muy bueno tu aporte, se agradece. Abusando de tu confianza me gustaria saber si me puedes explicar como conectar las lamparas porque no entiendo bien como conectarlas. 
Espero tu Respuesta.
Gracias


----------



## huki (Sep 26, 2008)

amigo brunelo no es abuso.bueno te paso una reforma del archivo de conexiónes ,las lamparas estan marcadas en color azul y con una x en el centro.y con respecto al triac la parte metalica donde va el tornillo es el mismo que la pata del medio ahh tenes que usar un disipador para cada triac o un solo disipador pero vas a tener que usar micas aisladoras.bueno cualkier problema me avisas ok.


----------



## KYC2711 (Oct 29, 2008)

hola esta muy bien lo de el sistema, yo tengo este circuito no lleva micro, puedo usar un transf convencional? en lugar de uno de audio, porque tengo uno pero no se como conectarlo, ahora otra cosa, para hacerlo funcionar necesito un aplificador o puedo conectarlo a la salida de audifonos de mi estereo? gracias de antemano


----------



## cibermss (Nov 4, 2008)

me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el circuito impreso de pablin?


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 2, 2008)

esta en la pagina 9 de este mismo post, subido por Tupolev.


----------



## KYC2711 (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, yo tengo una duda, en que afecta que coloque en lugar de los triac un scr como el c106d?


----------



## brunelo (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola aca cuelgo la simulacion que estaba haciendo en el multisim para verificar. Lo malo es que quiero ver la variacion de luces pero no se como hacerlas o creo que estoy conectando algo mal en las lamparas. 
Espero le sirva a alguien 
CHao


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2009)

Nooooo ¡¡¡¡ , como me vas a simular un triac con corriente continua

Edit
Sepan disculpar si me olvide de conectar alguna que otra "Tierra"


----------



## brunelo (Ene 26, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo, solo faltaba ponerle una tierra. Ya estoy viendo la variacion de las lamparas. Muchas Gracias. Sin embargo, no veo tanta variacion como habia pensado alguna idea para ver esa variacion de luz de los focos. 
Chao


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2009)

Es un simulador, no pretendas que las lámpara sigan el ritmo de la música exactamente
Además el tiempo en el que transcurre la simulación NO es el real


----------



## cibermss (Ene 27, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Es un simulador, no pretendas que las lámpara sigan el ritmo de la música exactamente
> Además el tiempo en el que transcurre la simulación NO es el real



Hola amigo , es verdad a igual q (brunelo) mi inquietud es la misma mira yo  lo hize con led's funciona el audioritmico pero me doy cuenta q la variacion de luces no es muy exacta, y de verdad esperaba mejor ajuste en el efecto. talvez tengas algun circuito o idea de agregar algo para q este circuito funcione mejor, yo lo estoy instalando directo al parlante con un potenciometro de 10k pues uso 12 voltios para los led. 
Me gustaria mucho saber q ideas tienes o si tienes un audioritmico con mejor exactitud en el efecto de luces . por ejemplo en el tono bajo, la luz enciende pero necesito q se apague rapido para q en el siguiente todo vuelva a encender seguro me entiendes .Se note la diferencia de tiempo en la entonacion! puesto q al sonar enciende y solo baja la intencidad de la luz y vuelve a ensender yo quiero q se apague totalmente y luego q se vuelva a encender.      bueno amigo te agradesco de antemano cuidate bye! espero pronta respuesta


----------



## jenrique (Ene 27, 2009)

el circuito que publico huki es muy bueno te lo recomiendo...


----------



## cibermss (Ene 27, 2009)

jenrique dijo:
			
		

> el circuito que publico huki es muy bueno te lo recomiendo...


Amigo pero fijate bien los componentes son muy parecidos y el circuito igual al de pablin q es lo q yo e hecho amiio! pero el problema es q no es exacto con el efecto de sonido talves tengas idea de algun otro circuito q si me de lo q necesite gracias de antemano amigo bye!


----------



## jenrique (Ene 27, 2009)

ah ya recien me fijo que tu audioritmico es con leds bueno yo lo hic pero con lamparas AC quizas ahi radique la diferencia debido a que el ritmo aqui lo lleva el triac en tu caso creo que el ritmo lo lleva el transistor prendiendo y apagando........podrias postear tu circuito?


----------



## KYC2711 (Ene 28, 2009)

hola a todos a lo mejor no sea de mucha ayuda pero yo hice este audioritmico no es muy complicado y funciona de maravilla, ojala a alguien le pueda servir


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2009)

es sencillo. es simple. debe funcionar.

pero...puede ser peligroso.

ademas para agregarle precision al corte de frecuencia yo haria un filtro de 2do orden, o de 3er orden. activo, con integrados.

de esaa manera solo pasaria 1 frecuencia de audio a la etapa del triac.

saludos.


----------



## jenrique (Ene 28, 2009)

esos no son scr? bueno yo creo que seria tb recomendable ponerles unos optocopladores por si a las moscas....


----------



## KYC2711 (Ene 28, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> es sencillo. es simple. debe funcionar.
> 
> pero...puede ser peligroso.
> 
> ...


Disculpa pero como realizarias los filtros de cada frecuencia y x que razon seria peligroso?


----------



## KYC2711 (Ene 28, 2009)

jenrique dijo:
			
		

> esos no son scr? bueno yo creo que seria tb recomendable ponerles unos optocopladores por si a las moscas....



yo lo tengo funcionando asi use el c106d es un scr pero si colocas un triac tambien funciona


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 29, 2009)

Es peligroso porque no hay interface entre la red de 220volts y el circuito de filtros. ademas hay un transformador pequeño, pero que de seguro tiene mas vueltas en el primario que en el secundario. por ende si pasan 220volts, en la entrada de audio (salida del amplificador) tendras unos cuantos volts tal vez mas de 20 lo cul lo puede dañar.

lo mejor es un filtro como el que t posteo aqui y utilizar un transistor tip bc237 alguno de esos, y de ahi manejar un optoacoplador para aislarte del 220volts.

saludos.


----------



## tecladista (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto. Y de a poco me estoy metiendo en la electronica, estuve leyendo comentarios anteriores, y me han servido de gran ayuda. Pero ahora me ha surgido un problema, les paso a contar, resulta q me interesó armar un circuito de luces audioritmicas, es mas ya tengo la placa lista con todos los componentes incorporados, pero no se porque no funciona. Si me prodian ayudar con algun consejo, se los agradeceria. Si quieren les puedo mandar una foto del circuto. 
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## jenrique (Jun 12, 2009)

pues mandanos una foto del circuito a ver si te podemos ayudar


----------



## tecladista (Jun 13, 2009)

Este es el circuito q estoy armando, pero no se, si es algo q eh conectado mal, o tiene alguna falla, pero no anda. Fíjate si me puedes ayudar y darme una mano. Desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## jenrique (Jun 13, 2009)

el ultimo transf no es para eleminar ruido sino para aislar el parlante de la fuente AC....y si utilizas ese transf ya no es necesario los optocopladores.


----------



## tecladista (Jun 13, 2009)

Y sino es biceversa? Osea q si no le incorporo el transformador ese, le pongo los optocopladores y listo?


----------



## jenrique (Jun 13, 2009)

me parece que deberias leer las primeras paginas de este tema ahi esta la respuesta a  tus dudas si pones transf no es necesario los opto....


----------



## eskor_fdr (Jun 14, 2009)

uhhhh no me tuve que haber macheteado en el colegio.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola.
Pon la resistencia en serie con el LED ( puse un 1K como valor inicial, puedes variar ese valor, de acuerdo a la corriente máxima que soporta el diodo, y poner el valor que más se adecue a lo que quieres que haga el circuito.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tecladista (Jun 16, 2009)

Me interesó tu respuesta, sobre lo que me dijiste de que cambie la resistencia, pero si en vez de una de 1k pongo una de 220, ya que voy a usar 220v. Es correcto?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## tecladista (Jun 16, 2009)

Aqui les dejo el circuito que dibuje en el PCB para hacerlo, por si lo quieren rebisar. Puede que me haya equivocdo aqui, y no me de cuenta. Muchas gracias.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/89835/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maxilin (Jul 5, 2009)

reviviendo el post   , hace tiempo que quiero hacer uno de estos y que que encontre lo voy a hacer , me estoy iniciando en el tema de la electronica y tengo algunas dudas , el transformador de impedancia , por lo que entendi si no lo pongo tengo que aumentar mucho el volumen para que las luces enciendan si no es haci corrijanmen , en el caso de que sea obligatorio ponerlo me dirian el precio mas o menos , y si es posible no se podria reemplazar por otra cosa.

Alguien me podria explicar el tema de como conectar la maza del circuito y el nuetro del 220 , por que si esta todo conectado junto el dia que lo enchufe alreves echa humo , o sea cada vez que lo quiera usar tendri que estar con el buscapolos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola, reabro el post porque diseñé un pequeño sistema (tal vez ya existente) para LED's audioritmicos en motos o autos.

la idea surgió a partir de un nuevo equipo de sonido que estoy haciendo a mi motot, y de ganas de meterle unos pequeños led's azules a los graves, naranjas a los medios, y rojos a los agudos.

la idea es la siguiente... les dejo el circuito.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

Lo malo de esas mesas, es que casis siempre está encendida la luz de medios, y ocasionalmente se encienden las de agudos o graves.

PD: Los focos PAR 36 no admiten dimmer


----------



## elbarto (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo quisiera que alguien me explicara un par de cositas quiero colocarles un par de luces a mi subwoofer de 5.1 lo que llaman teatro casero ya e leido mucho sobre la luces ritmica en la web y en esta pagina pero no es lo que quiero hacer! es decir no quiero armar un circuito tan complicado

Lo que ando buscando es algo simple asi como puedo colocar dos leds a cada parlante de mi subwoofer trae 5 parlantes pequeno y el bajo solo quiero colocar dos luces a cada parlantes quisiera que me dijiera que tipo de leds debo comprar y el tipo de resitencia que hay que colocar.

los parlantes pequenos son de 8 ohm

Nota: le dejo una foto de mi subwoofer porfavorque alguien me explique soy ing. en mecanica de electronica se muy poco solo tengo conocimientos basicos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2009)

simplemente pone 1 resistor de 330ohms, en serie con 1 diodo 1N4148, en serie con 1 LED y el otro pin del LED a masa.

chau


----------



## elbarto (Ago 18, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> simplemente pone 1 resistor de 330ohms, en serie con 1 diodo 1N4148, en serie con 1 LED y el otro pin del LED a masa.
> 
> chau


}

Ah ok pero debo colocar un diodo 1N4148 a cada parlante?


----------



## luky strike (Ago 18, 2009)

mis parlantes multimedia vienen con amplificador, este funciona a 9 volts y tiene el puente rectificador incluido, solo te faltaria la resistencia de 330 ohms en serie con el led,  y esto en paralelo con el + y - puente.

Probablemente tu woofer tambien tiene amplificador, vé el transformador, 
si es de 12v ocupa 470Ω
si es de 9v  330Ω
si es de 6v aunque no lo creo, ocupa 150Ω


----------



## scars adams (Ago 31, 2009)

hola amigos alguien que me pudiera dar a conocer algun programa para controlar unas cabezas mobiles desde mi pc.


----------



## ceindi (Sep 22, 2009)

Que tal amigos dando y dando de vueltas y entre mas checo la información mas me enredo por lo que solicito su ayuda, hay muchos post los cuales he leido la mayoria y siempre de habla de ajustes, cambios, etc. me refiero al audio ritmico de la pagina de pablin 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

pero requiero hacer cambios

-que la entrada sea por medio de un microfono.

-la alimentacion que sea de 12 volts para aplicarlo al auto

-en lugar de 3 canales solo uno, que igual pudiera ser la frecuencia de medios.

O si alguien cuenta con algun circuito que me pudiera enviar y funcione se lo agradeceria llevo varios dias checando la pagina para hacerlo pero no encuentro la solucion. de antemano gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

pero para eso, simplemente hacete un buen preamplificador, un pequeño amplificador operacional, un filtro activo para la frecuencia que quieres y listo.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 22, 2009)

El circuito que propone pablin puede funcionar conectandolo al carro.

Si te fijas, te ahorrarías la instalación de la fuente. Usarías directamente los 12 volts de la bateria del vehículo.

Cierto que menciona 220 ca con fase y neutro, pero es debido a que usa lamparas de 220 volts. Si sustituyes las lamparas por unas de 12 voltios, el circuito funciona.

Ahora, solo diseñas un canal para que funcione una sola lampara conectada en la salida de los medios, conectada directamente a la bocina midrange (medios). Te ahorras la fuente y el amplificador. Observa que el transformador tiene impedancia alta y además tiene un potenciometro, mismos que no harán mucha diferencia al conectarlos, es decir, no modificarán mucho la impedancia de la bocina midrange ni la del amplificador de tu estereo del carro.

Nota que el diseño de pablin funciona con un microfono. Es lo que tu solicitas? De ser así, coloca el micro junto con el amplificador frente a la bocina midrange.

Nota: Funciona con 220 por las lámparas, cambialas por unas de 12. lo demás puede ser montado el el coche.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaneda (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola.. yo estoy tratando de armar algo similar.. pero tengo que controlar un motor de DC de 9V.. hay alguna forma de adaptar la salida para que pueda controlar el giro del motor con este circuito? usando un puente H se podria??.. Graciass


----------



## mbuttarelli (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola todos.... primero que nada mi nombre es Maximiliano, y me gustaria hacerles una pregunta... descargue un par de circuitos.. audioritmicos de 3 canales y note que para cada canal usan un pequeño filtro RC ....hasta ahi todo bien... pero lo que me llama la atensión.. es que son todos filtros PASAALTOS... en los tres canales... y mi pregunta es porque no utilizar un filtro pasa bajos para las frecuencias bajas, un pasabanda para las frecuencias medias, y finalmente ahora si un filtro pasa altos para las frecuencias altas.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## cefebon (Dic 2, 2009)

hola, por si alguien repasa este tema, les cuento que yo quiero usar el circuito completo que presenta pablin en su pagina, ya tengo hecho el pre y la plaqueta que alimenta las luces, la unica diferencia es que yo le cambie el triac por un transistor tic31c para poder hacerlo trabajar con 12vcc la misma de alimentacion. Pero tengo un problema.... NO anda!!. Quisiera saber que tengo que medir, y ya que tengo el pre y la otra plaqueta separadas, si puedo medir la salida del pre y que tengo que medir en el circuito para  ver que puede estar andando mal.

hola, yo tengo un problema, quiero hacer el mismo circuito de pablin, pero para hacerlo funcionar a 12vcc, lo tengo hecho le modifique el triac por un transistor tic31c, pero no me anda
como hago para medir las plaquetas?? (las hice separadas). puedo medir la salida del pre????


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

cefebon dijo:


> hola, por si alguien repasa este tema, les cuento que yo quiero usar el circuito completo que presenta pablin en su pagina, ya tengo hecho el pre y la plaqueta que alimenta las luces, la unica diferencia es que yo le cambie el triac por un transistor tic31c para poder hacerlo trabajar con 12vcc la misma de alimentacion. Pero tengo un problema.... NO anda!!........


Publica el esquema, en particular la parte de como conectaste el transistor.


----------



## cefebon (Dic 2, 2009)

hola, yo hice ese circuito, en realidad los dos (el pre y  la plaqueta de las luces) pero lo hice a 12vcc. lo que se me ocurrio fue colocarle un tic31c en ves del triac, pero no me anda y no se que medir. si alguien me puede ayudar, se los agradeceria. tengo todo armado y no se si el pre esta andando. Como lo mido?? puedo ponerle un parlante en la salida???. de que otra forma pruebo que este andadando??. la otra plaqeta que trae los triac (en mi caso los tic31c), donde debe medirse?? debe hacerle alguna modificacion??. les aclaro que pense usarlo con led de alta luminosidad de colores. estan armados en una lampara de bajo consumo, que desarme. lleva 6 led, y los conecto dentro de la lampara mitad en serie con la otra mitad en paralelo.

ahhhh, necesito su ayuda urgente, hice el circuito de pablin en dos plaquetas separadas, el microfono con el integrado en una y los triac en otra, pero yo no le puse triac, sino que le coloque tic31c para poder manejar 12vcc, y asi exitar a un par de led. el problema es que tengo todo armado y no anda, como pruebo si me llega señal de la placa del microfono??? se puede conectar un parlante??, o un auricular de impedancia elevada??. que modificaciones le tengo que hacer para que funcione??.
PD: la salida para los led la tomo entre los 12vcc y el colector del triac.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

Al publicar 2 veces la misma consulta estas infringiendo la 
*Norma del Foro 2.4:*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, *ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros*. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/audioritmico-10524/#post226234

Además
*Reglas generales del Foro:*
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! *
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".

Si no publicas un esquema o dibujo de lo que has armado* ¿ Como pretendes que se pueda opinar ?*


----------



## cefebon (Dic 2, 2009)

Perdon por haber puesto dos veces lo mismo, es que soy nuevo en esto.
El circuito lo subi, (no se donde quedo). igualmente no muy diferente al circuito publicado en pablin. lo unico que cambia es que le saque el triac y le coloque un transistor (tic 31c). la conexion del transistor es:
La base esta conectada a la resistencia de 220 ohms (como la gate del triac
El emisor esta directo a masa.
El colector esta sin conectar (entre el colector y los 12v conecto los led).
Mi pregunta es: Ademas de haber cambiado el transistor, debo cambiar alguna resistencia??. alcansa para exitar al tic 31c???.
Mi otra consulta es para saber como probar que la placa en la que tengo el integrado y el microfono esta funcionando, y de esta manera descartarla.
Para que entiendan lo que quiero conectarle le voy a explicar lo que arme:
Primero desarme los focos de bajo consumo (los comunes), y me quedan 6 agujeros de 10mm, en los que le coloque 6 led de alta luminosidad. los conecte 3 seriados, los otros tres tambien los conecte en serie, y puse en paralelo a estos dos "conjunto de led". le agrege una resistencia de 10 ohms y lo arme.
Lo probe con una fuente de 12v computadora y andan joya.
No se que mas contarles. que lo necesito urgente........


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

cefebon dijo:


> .........
> La base esta conectada a la resistencia de 220 ohms (como la gate del triac
> El emisor esta directo a masa.
> El colector esta sin conectar (entre el colector y los 12v conecto los led)..........


Para ponernos de acuerdo, este esquema se parece a lo que armaste


----------



## cefebon (Dic 2, 2009)

mhh.. no. 
vos me decis que use esa forma??, o si yo lo puse asi???.
igualmente te digo que no lo coloque asi, te repito lo hice tal cual esta en el circuito de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm. pero en ves del triac esta conectado el transistor. no se como poner el dibujo aca sino lo haria.
la diferencia de tu diagrama y el mio es que la ressistencia de 220 va a masa, y el otro extremo(conectado a emisor del bc) va conectado a la base del mensionado transistor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

¿ A ver si es así ?, el esquema de la derecha es el de Pablín, el de la izquierda la reforma.


----------



## cefebon (Dic 2, 2009)

Siii. moderador sos un capo. ahora, *necesito tu ayuda*, porfa. la unica diferencia es que en ves de 3 led lleva 6, (otrs 3 mas en paralelo con los tres que tenes el el diagrama). sin contar que quiero hacerlo para que maneje mas de 5 foquitos (un foco lleva 6 led), conectados todos en paralelo.
que tengo que modificar??
ademas ya que esta, quisiera saber si es posible cual es la forma para poder reducir la tension de 220v  para alimentar los led, teniendo en cuenta que quiero colocarlo adentro del foco, para poder colocarlo en cualquier lugar sin necesida de una fuente.
me olvidaba. GRACIAS, por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

cefebon dijo:


> Siii. moderador


Bueno, al fin


> la unica diferencia es que en ves de 3 led lleva 6, (otrs 3 mas en paralelo con los tres que tenes el el diagrama). sin contar que quiero hacerlo para que maneje mas de 5 foquitos (un foco lleva 6 led), conectados todos en paralelo.
> que tengo que modificar??


No le hace.


> ademas ya que esta, quisiera saber si es posible cual es la forma para poder reducir la tension de 220v  para alimentar los led, teniendo en cuenta que quiero colocarlo adentro del foco, para poder colocarlo en cualquier lugar sin necesida de una fuente.
> me olvidaba. GRACIAS, por tu ayuda.


Busca fuente SIN transformador con el buscador del foro, hay 3 o más post al respecto, pero en este caso no me parece viable porque el consumo es alto, y estas funcionan bien hasta ciertos consumos.

El esquema así como está funciona, no es muy profesional, pero funciona, si no te prende habrá que buscar por otro lado.

Te voy a dibujar un par de reformas sencillas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

edjhr11 dijo:
			
		

> buenas, como hago para hacer funcionar un motor al ritmo de la musica,..........


Busca en el Foro, ya hay un post sobre ese tema.


Fogonazo dijo:


> .....
> Te voy a dibujar un par de reformas sencillas


Bueno, aquí tienes las reformas.
El esquema de la izquierda es el que tienes pero como se debe.
El de la derecha es para manejar cargas más importantes y con mayor sensibilidad
.


----------



## cefebon (Dic 3, 2009)

gracias por la solución, el unico problema que le veo es que a los led no los prendo ni a palos con una resistencia de 270 ohms. yo le coloque una de 10 ohms en el caso del los led rojos y verdes y en el csao de los azules una de 10 con una en serie de 22 ohms. Los led que utilizo son de alta luminosidad y consumen 3,2v y 20ma y los azules 2,2v a 20ma.
igual el foco no es problema ya esta armado y probado, el unico problema es que los rojos y los verdes iluminan un toque mas que lo azules, pero no importa.
Algo que no me respondiste es como hacer para reducir la tension sin trafo. me dijeron que con un capacitor en serie, estilo un divisor resirtivo pero con capacitores. Como hago los calculos, o como se llama eso para buscarlo en otro tema del foro???.
De nuevo gracias, voy a hacer la reforma y te comento como salio.
PD: no me dijiste como hago para verificar si me anda el lm324 con el microfono. Vuelvo a aclararte que lo tengo en una placa aparte, y esta tal cual lo publica pabli en su pagina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2009)

cefebon dijo:


> gracias por la solución, el unico problema que le veo es que a los led no los prendo ni a palos con una resistencia de 270 ohms. yo le coloque una de 10 ohms en el caso del los led rojos y verdes y en el csao de los azules una de 10 con una en serie de 22 ohms. Los led que utilizo son de alta luminosidad y consumen 3,2v y 20ma y los azules 2,2v a 20ma.


Yo solo arme un esquema con led´s comunes.
Habrá que verificar que corriente consumen los tuyos para a su vez verificar si los transistores se "Saturan" correctamente, pero ese dato NO lo tengo.


> Algo que no me respondiste es como hacer para reducir la tension sin trafo. me dijeron que con un capacitor en serie, estilo un divisor resirtivo pero con capacitores. Como hago los calculos, o como se llama eso para buscarlo en otro tema del foro???.


Sip, te respondi por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/226387/


----------



## JOSE CARLOS BRAVO (Dic 7, 2009)

quiero hacer un circuito sencillo de luces audioritmicas para un carro, pero no se como programar el 16F84A, QUISIERA APRENDER A MANEJAR PICS  SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE RECOMENDAR UN TEXTO PARA AUXILIARME



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar.
> Por favor, no grites. Gracias.


----------



## alexus (Dic 7, 2009)

audiorritmico? para que pic, si podes prescindir de el...

no haces falta usar un pic..


----------



## cefebon (Dic 8, 2009)

hola, sigo con el mismo problema, el audioritmico no anda. hice la modificacion quee me digiste fogonazo, pero con la excepcion de que le coloque una resisterncia de 10k y no de 15k (no tenia). sera por eso que no anda??. la duda que tengo es que los transistores me den la corriente necesaria para hacer andar los led.
Te cuento que mis led consumen como maximo 20ma a 3,2v, estan conectados 3 en serie y los otros tres en paralelo con estos, ademas le puse un resistencia de 10 ohm en serie a todos los led. Lo probe con una fuente de pc y andan bien.
Pero la duda mia es que el transistor el tic 31c no me de la tension necesaria para poder romper la barrera yy necender los led. 
Si el 31c esta saturado, tengo casi toda la tension en los led??. osea en el colector tendria que haber 0v y los 12v estarian entre el colector y positivo???.
gracias.


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 9, 2009)

alguen tiene algun pcb de las luces amigos? el tema de la alimentacion me confunde mucho , algen me lo puede explicar?


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Ene 4, 2010)

Esta bueno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XXkYPHQQs


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 4, 2010)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

Así que sí funciona, hummm qué bueno...se vé lindo


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm
> 
> Así que sí funciona, hummm qué bueno...se vé lindo



Aviso para los despistados, cuidado con la tierra del esquema y la red electrica (minimo una caja de material aislante) y muy importante el transformador para aislar la fuente de audio, de la red 

Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 5, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Lo malo de esas mesas, es que casis siempre está encendida la luz de medios, y ocasionalmente se encienden las de agudos o graves.
> 
> PD: Los focos PAR 36 no admiten dimmer



Los focos PAR 36 son dimerizables.

¿Por qué dices que no?


----------



## davx (Ene 8, 2010)

LUCASGALLARDO dijo:


> Esta bueno
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XXkYPHQQs
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27486




Me gustaria saber que preamplificador se utilizó, y si pudieras mostrar el esquema completo que has utilizado para esas luces.


----------



## komisario (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola aigos del foro, antes que nada, agradezco que se tomen tiempo para leer mi duda y asi puedan ayudarme!...
Bueno, el problema es el siguiente:
Buscando en la web circuito sencillo de audioritmico de 3 canales, encontre este:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...mico-para-3-canales-(1500watt-por-canal).html

Ayer termine de armar solo dos canales..los graves y agudos, ya que los medios no me interesaban mucho...el problema mayor, fue encontrar los drivers ya q como dicen, se consiguen en viejas radios transistorizadas..La solucion fue ir a una casa de electronica antigua, donde el señor me vendio uno chiquito, de aproximadamente 1.5 cm x lado...osea bastante chico a mi parecer..ese lo utilice para el canal de los graves...probe el circuito (los graves nada mas) con un foco de 75W y el audio lo tome de un equipo de musica que tira 125W rms x cada canal...este circuito lo conecte junto con uno de los parlantes a la salida del equipo...El problema radica en que despues de 5-10 minutos, el driver recalienta muchisimo...tengo miedo que se termine quemando...
La utilizacion de este circuito es para poner luces en fiestas...osea que si en 10 minutos calienta mucho, no aguantaria una noche encendido ni a palos...cual seria la solucion??..espero puedan ayudarme!!..desde ya muchas muchas gracias a todos!...
Saludos!!

PD1: el driver me lo vendieron con punto medio, ese lado utilice como el de mayor impedancia, y lo conecte en la entrada del audio, tal cual como muestra el esquema para armarlo..

PD2:Aclaro que mis conocimientos de electronica no son elevados, soy estudiante de Ing electronica y recien estoy en 2do año...


----------



## danger altatension (Mar 27, 2010)

haber yo quisiera montar ese circuito pero metiendo la entrada de sonido de la salida del pc como podria hacerlo ?


----------



## agustinzzz (Mar 28, 2010)

danger altatension dijo:


> haber yo quisiera montar ese circuito pero metiendo la entrada de sonido de la salida del pc como podria hacerlo ?



Para hacer eso, en lugar del MIC y la resistencia de 1.8K que esta entre la pata 3 del operacional y el MIC, colocas la señal proveniente de la PC.
Es decir, quitas esos 2 componentes y la señal proveniente de la PC la colocas en serie con el capacitor de 100 nF y la masa de la PC a la masa del circuito...
Quizás sea conveniente colocar un capacitor electrolítico en serie con el capacitor de 100nF para tener una mejor aislación.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2010)

Si están hablando de este esquema:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

*NO* se puede conectar a la PC, está pensado para funcionamiento autónomo (Sin conexión) a ninguna otra cosa.
Si recorren el circuito verán que la GND está conectada directo a la línea de 220Vca

Para poder conectarlo, hay que incluir el transformador de aislación que también aparece en la página.


----------



## danger altatension (Mar 28, 2010)

entonces como seria?a mi me gustaria mandarle la señal con un jack que seria lo suyo...

pa ser exactos quiero hacer esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XXkYPHQQs&feature=fvw


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

Ajá!

Veo que este post está activo...
Una pregunta:

Se podría modificar el esquema de Pablin y aislar todo con optoacopladores? Tipo MOC3041 o similar...

Habrá otro circuito de Luces Audiorítmicas mas confiable? No me cierra para nada, es mas, me parece poco viable eso de poner un transformador para aislar la señal y que se tenga que exitar con una salida ya amplificada, peor.

Estuve buscando hace un tiempo, pero no encontré nada sólido.
Solo necesito es esquema, el PCB lo diseño yo...

Saludos, espero respuestas!
Tavo210


----------



## danger altatension (Mar 28, 2010)

pero sabriaas hacer lo de la entrada de audio desde un jack  ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2010)

El transformador de aislación anda bién !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2010)

Existe un post "Mellizo" a este sobre el mismo esquema donde se explicó como aislar la parte de alta tensión mediante opto-acopladores.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

> pero sabriaas hacer lo de la entrada de audio desde un jack  ?



Claro que sí! No es nada complicado!

No consigo ese transformador, y no me convence para nada.
Y tampoco me gusta que funcione con una señal ya amplicada.

Bueno por lo menos me voy sabiendo que ese circuito de pablin funciona.
Lo voy a modificar a mi antojo y posteo resultados a ver que les parece...

Salud!!
Tavo210



Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe un post "Mellizo" a este sobre el mismo esquema donde se explicó como aislar la parte de alta tensión mediante opto-acopladores.



Fogonazo, podrías poner el link de ese post?
Muchas Gracias.

No creo que sea muy complicado aislar todo. Me parece mucho mas seguro aislando. También si está aislado se le puede poner dentro de una caja de metal como la gente. Y sin problemas de conectar un mp3, mp4, ipod, PC, celular, etc... porque al estar aislado ni nos enteramos que estamos manejando tensión de red...

Saludois!"
Tavo10


----------



## danger altatension (Mar 28, 2010)

entonces poniendo el transformador ese de alta impedancia ya pordria conectar un mp3,mp4,el pc...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

nop...

Tendrías que leer un poquito antes...
Te cito una parte del texto de Pablin sobre las Luces Audiorítmicas de 3 canales.



			
				Luces Audio Rítmicas de 3 canales - Pablin dijo:
			
		

> Si se desea ingresar la señal de audio *proveniente directamente de un parlante* se puede armar una etapa de aislamiento y adaptación de impedancia como la mostrada abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ingresar la señal de audio proveniente de un mp3, mp4, ipod, PC, etc tenés que amplificarla antes y depués de amplificada inyectarla al bobinado marcado como "Entrada" en la imagen. O sea, tendrías que gastarte de nuevo en hacer (mínimo) un TDA2002 solo para exitar estas luces audiorrítmicas...

Por eso no me gusta este circuito y por ese mismo motivo me gustaría modificarlo para poder inyectarle señal tipo LINE directamente a la entrada...

Saludios!
Tavo10

Aclaración:

Según vos, al conectarle directamente tu mp4 o mp3 a ese transformador simplemente no haría nada. Muerto. Porque esa señal no va a tener suficiente potencia como para generar un campo magnético y "pasar" al otro bobinado para así entrar al audiorrítmico...

Espero estar acertado con lo que digo, tengo mucha seguridad...
Saludos

Tavo10


----------



## danger altatension (Mar 28, 2010)

okokokokok ya entiendo esque estoy en el primer curso de un grado medio de electronica y aun me cuesta entonces al no estar amplificada tendria *QU*e acer esto y todo resuelto no ?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

No importa que amplificador uses, yo puse como ejemplo el TDA2002 porque es el mas fácil y el que primero se me vino a la cabeza.. ejem.. jeje

Si creo que con este ya podés entrar al audiorrítmico...
Creo que tengo la PCB y todo de ese ampli, de hecho, fue el primer amplificador de audio que hice hace años.. jeje

¿Quien no hizo un TDA2002 o 2003 alguna vez? jajaja

SaludoS!
Tavo10


----------



## danger altatension (Mar 28, 2010)

jajaja pues yo  este va ser mi primer proyecto hecho en circuito impreso y si me funcona a la primera...voy a flipar..pues si me pasas el PCB te lo agradeceria y disculpa por la molestias!
salu2


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

Bueno "Precaución, Alta Tension" (tendría que estar o todo en ingles o todo en español che...)

Bien.
Busqué varios PCB's en internet para mandarte pero ninguno me gustó, entonces lo diseñe en PCB Wizard recién. Lo hice a propósito lo mas reducido posible, cosa de que no moleste con el espacio.
Es para un TDA2003 (es lo mismo que el 2002 pero con 10W de potencia y mas "moderno"), sale lo mismo que el 2002, menos de 1 euro.

Ahora si, tenés que armar este amplificador y conectarlo en el bobinado de entrada. Y el mp3 lo conectás directo al ampli mediante un jack o lo que quieras.

Saludos. Seguí con el proyecto y contá losresultados...

Tavo10.

Acá esta el PCB.

Si no tenés el programa PCB Wizard, tenés que conseguirlo. Es muy básico y fácil de usar.
Lo tuve que comprimir en ZIP porque no me aceptaba el formato .PCB, que cosa extraña...

"amplificador 10W TDA2003.zip"

Saludos
Tavo10


----------



## PINGUINOVLC (Abr 21, 2010)

hola
estoy haciendo un circuito de luces audioritmicas pero me falta el circuito de entrada de sonido que quiero que probenga de la salida de audio del pc, podrias colgar un esquema del circuito que has mencionado arriba (no la placa)


----------



## danger altatension (Abr 21, 2010)

pues a mi me pasaron un esquema de un ampli y lo *H*e *H*e*CH*o y me a resultao *CO*n las luces ritmicas dejame el correo y te lo paso encantao! 
salu2


----------



## PINGUINOVLC (Abr 21, 2010)

te lo paso Debo leer y respetar las reglas@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## danger altatension (Abr 21, 2010)

pero el esquema esta arriba...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 21, 2010)

Para que quieren el esquema si yo subí ya el PCB muy chiquito listo para hacer? Fíjense en el post #28. Ahi está el PCB.

Tiene el lado de componentes y todo.
Saludos


----------



## danger altatension (May 23, 2010)

yo e hecho ese de los 3 canales de pablin peeeeero tengo un problema!!yo en vez de meter la entrada de audio por el micro e cogido y le conectao la salida de un amplificador de 10W con el tda2003 y la entrada dde este proviene del pc pues bueno conecto el circuito de pablin y ampli y asta ahi bien pero en tal ke conecto el jack al pc me salta el diferencial...:S alguien save a ke se debe ??? el negativo de la alimentacion del transistor el negativo lo e puesto en una pista comun al neutro siendo asi la masa comun ...y la entrada de audio el negativo tambien va conectado a esa pista...puede que sea por eso ? Saludos!


----------



## RockEdd (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola! Soy nuevo en este foro pero entiendo bastante de electronica... Bueno, mi pregunta es: Vivo en Mexico, y aqui quisiera manejar este circuito con 120 Volts en lugar de 220 Volts... En lugar del Triac 226D podria poner un 2N6071?? O eso afectaria mucho?? Tambien quisiera saber si alguien tiene ya un archivo donde tengan el esquema ya modificado y terminado funcionando al 100% despues de todo lo que se vio en este tema, y si tienen el esquema funcionando con leds tambien se los pediria... La verdad tengo un año completo tratando de hacer funcionar el circuito de pablin y nunca me funciono... Disculpen las molestias y gracias de antemano...


----------



## tecladista (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola, estuve buscando un circuito audiorritmico y lo arme, pero me surgió un problema, el canal de agudos y medios me anda bien, pero el de graves no anda, no se que puede tener. Les mando una imagen del circuito así lo ven. Agradecería muchísimo si me podrían dar una mano. Muchas gracias


----------



## luisur (Jul 31, 2010)

Arme para mis hijos el circuito de 3 canales de pablin:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...orit/index.htm

Busque en el foro y encontre varios tread sobre esto, pero entre  todos... y busque mucho, no encontre quien tuviera el mismo problema,  así que recurro de nuevo a ustedes para que me den una mano.

Arme el circuito con la etapa del mic electret y la etapa de potencia,  todo ok, pero no funcionaba, probe solo la etapa de potencia, con el  transformador y andubo joya. Por lo tanto mi problema esta en el  amplificador LM324, saltie etapas para ver si al menos algo de vida daba  y nada.


Por lo tanto, ¿alguien sufrio el mismo problema? ¿donde estara la falla? ¿alguien lo armo para verificar el funcionamiento?


----------



## Electronec (Ago 1, 2010)

Yo no lo armé, pero te hago una pregunta;
¿Has probado a meter música al LM 324 de forma directa eliminando el electret?
De esta forma descartas electret o LM....

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

luisur dijo:


> .....Arme el circuito con la etapa del mic electret y la etapa de potencia,  todo ok, pero no funcionaba, probe solo la etapa de potencia, con el  transformador y andubo joya. Por lo tanto mi problema esta en el  amplificador LM324, saltie etapas para ver si al menos algo de vida daba  y nada.....


Con el multímetro dispuesto para medir tensión alterna 2V en alterna y con un capacitor de 220nF en serie con la punta positiva del multímetro mide tensión en la pata 7 del LM324, al haber sonido ambiente, deberías poder medir alguna tensión, esto respecto de masa.
También sería bueno conocer que tensión de CC tienes en la misma pata.


----------



## tupolev (Ago 1, 2010)

iamkbra dijo:


> alguen tiene algun pcb de las luces amigos? el tema de la alimentacion me confunde mucho , algen me lo puede explicar?


En el post Nº 87 de este mismo hilo hay un PCB.

Saludos


----------



## luisur (Ago 1, 2010)

Tupolev, excelente pcb, muy buen trabajo, 

¿probaste las dos partes tanto el transformador como el mic?

Parece que el mio quedara con transformador, porque la otra etapa no la puedo hacer andar, tengo que probar lo que me dice Fogonazo, pero no tengo el tester que ese rango, tal vez con una sonda de audio pueda ser. pero tengo mis limitaciones en el conocimiento de este circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

luisur dijo:


> .....pero no tengo el tester que ese rango, tal vez con una sonda de audio pueda ser. pero tengo mis limitaciones en el conocimiento de este circuito.


Prueba en el rango mas cercano a 2Vca que posea tu multímetro, primero tensión alterna con el capacitor en serie con la punta y luego tensión continua, cambiando escala y sin el capacitor.


----------



## sebabox100 (Ago 12, 2010)

tupolev dijo:


> Esta es mi colaboración en este diseño de Pablin, para todos los que estais en este proyecto.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



hola! quisiera saber si te funciono bien? yo lo intente y no pude. te agradeceria alguna sugerencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2010)

sebabox100 dijo:


> hola! quisiera saber si te funciono bien? yo lo intente y no pude. te agradeceria alguna sugerencia.


El colega Tupolev tiene la costumbre de probar los esquemas y luego publicar.


----------



## sebabox100 (Ago 12, 2010)

muchas gracias, entonces probare hacerlo con su pcb...


----------



## nenebm1 (Ago 12, 2010)

hola amigos del foro aver si ud me pueden ayudar estoy buscando un efecto led para dj muy sensillo solo quiero que unos 24 led de alto brillo rojos de prendan y se apaguen al ritmo de la musica pero en cuentro puros audio ritmicos para 220V eso porfa okis


----------



## phavlo (Ago 14, 2010)

hola a todos
arme el circuito que esta en la pagina de pablin y funciona perfecto.. peroo ... me *QU*eda una duda

para conectarle mas lamparas las tengo q*UE* poner en serie o en paralelo de cada canal ??
espero sus respuesta.
gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2010)

phavlo dijo:


> ......arme el circuito que esta en la pagina de pablin y funciona perfecto.......


¿ Y con que lamparas estas probando ?

Las lámparas, suponiendo que estas empleando lámparas de filamento de 220Vca, van en paralelo y puedes poner la cantidad que te permita la corriente que maneja el TRIAC que estás empleando.


----------



## phavlo (Ago 14, 2010)

si con lamparas comunes de 220V y creo q son de 60W... 
los triacs q*UE* tienen son los BT137 y los transistores los BC548


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2010)

phavlo dijo:


> si con lamparas comunes de 220V y creo q son de 60W...
> los triacs q tienen son los BT137 y los transistores los BC548


Si son de 60W podrías poner unas 10 o 12 lámparas en paralelo en cada canal.


----------



## phavlo (Ago 14, 2010)

ok gracias ! 
osea para sacar el total de la potencia sumo todas las lamparas ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2010)

Sumas la potencia de todas las lamparas, calculas la corriente consumida, le aplicas un coeficiente de seguridad y un coeficiente de corriente al encendido, que es bastante mayor que en uso normal.


----------



## stornipro (Ago 15, 2010)

Hice este audioritmico que habia leido en internet.. era para 4 leds blancos... y le agregue 4 mas azules y 4 mas verdes.. cambiandole la fuente.

Pero tengo un prob.... los verdes no deben soportar la tension de la fuente porq desp de un ratito se queman..

alguien sabe bien que puedo hacer para usar esta fuente para los verdes tambien.?

ahi adjunto la imagenn


otra cosa.. si alguien sabe como conectarle algo para que solo reciba bajas frecuencias y asi solo se prenden con los bajos..? gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola.
Ese circuito no es bueno, ya que los LEDs no tienen resistencia limitadora de corriente, ni los transistores tienen resistencia de base. Pero si deseas hacerlo como está, debes saber que los LEDs blancos necesitan 3.2V, los azules 3.4V, los rojos 1.87V, los verdes 2.2V, amarillos 2.25V
El voltaje pico de tu fuente de 10V es de 14V, divides 14 / Vled (color) y esto te dará cuantos LEDs en serie debe usar por color (Vled = voltaje que necesita el LED).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Acerca de deja pasar solo los bajos, prueba poner un condensdador de 0.47uF entre la base y tierra, prueba con otros valores (0.1 uF o así)


----------



## stornipro (Ago 15, 2010)

muchas gracias por la respuesta "elaficionado"... el circuito debe tener miles de errores.. ya se.. por q*UE* no se mucho de esto...
con respecto a las resistencias ... como crees q*UE* sera conveniente para este circuito..

te vuelvo a adjuntar la img*EN*... 

los colores en la imagen son los colores de los leds


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola.

Ya que no sabes mucho de electrónica, te sugiero este arreglo, nada complicado.
Para un circuito de luces de audio ritmo usa el buscador --- Vumeter o vumetro -- o algo así, y encontrarás circuitos muy interesantes.



Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 27, 2010)

Tavo una consulta.hice el pcb del TDA 2003 que subiste pero antes de conectar nada tengo unas dudas.

1º cual es la polaridad de las tres borneras?.El negativo es el común de las tres no???Tengo esa duda por como están puestos los capacitores.
2º están bien colocados los capacitores???
3º con cuanto se alimenta el ampli???
Disculpa mi ignorancia en el tema pero es el primer intento de ampli que tengo.jajaja saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 27, 2010)

A ver...

Por la polaridad, creo que eso podés sacarlo por deducción... :/
Fijate la polaridad en que están ubicados los capacitores en la placa. Es muy simple. Si mirás cada bornera individualmente, siempre el borne izquierdo es el negativo, y el derecho el positivo.


> Tengo esa duda por como están puestos los capacitores.


El único capacitor que te puede llegar a generar dudas es el de bootstrap. Es el que se encarga de "cortar" la corriente contínua (DC) de la señal amplificada; este, está puedo al revés.
Mismo caso para el capacitor de entrada de señal, que corta la DC.

El amplificador se puede alimentar HASTA con 18Vcc. No más que eso. Deberías bajarte el datasheet del CI para ver bien el circuito, en caso de dudas, te las despeja todas.

El ampli es muy simple de hacerlo, va a andar a la primera.

Te dejo, estoy medio apurado.. jeje
Saludos!

Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 27, 2010)

Ookok
Ya revise el datasheet y los componentes están talcual. así que lo voy a probar.
Gracias

Tavo arme talcual tu pcb y el capacitor de 1000uF empeso a largar humo.estoy conectando un celular y alimentandolo con 12v.El parlante es de 8ohms 3W.Tiene algo que ver???
Di buelta el cap y lo mismo.


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 1, 2010)

tavo una pregunta anda bien el tda 2003 con 12v 1a o necesita mas?

saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problema con un audiorrítmico de 3 canales. Resulta que éste va con un electret e intenté darle señal directamente desde la mesa (salida de grabación de una Europower PWP 1000), inyectando la señal directamente tras el condensador de filtrado del electret antes de un op.amp. de amplificación, interceptando la pista  e integrando un conmutador. Resulta que al conectarlo a la mesa, tras enchufarlo y encenderlo... pum! saltó el diferencial. Para ello pregunto cómo establecer aislamiento galvánico en el equipo, pero sobre la señal de audio, si habría opción de poner un optoacoplador tras los RCA de entrada o sería mejor un transformador 1:1 que no varie la señal. El problema es que hasta navidades no tengo acceso al equipo.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Tavo (Sep 1, 2010)

Y...

Con 1A andás justo. Te diría que no tan justo, te falta un poco. Yo armé uno para un amigo con un transformador de 12V a 1A y suena asqueroso, no so puedo subir más de 1/3 del volúmen y empieza a recortar... Es un síntoma claro de que le falta CORRIENTE.

Para más seguridad, y obtener buenos resultados, tendrías que usar un transformador de 12VAC (corriente alterna, rectificada te da ~17VCC) a 2A.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 1, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> habría opción de poner un optoacoplador tras los RCA de entrada o sería mejor un transformador 1:1 que no varie la señal.



En el post #4 de este mismo tema se habla de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 1, 2010)

Los trafo 1:1 son los de las conmutadas, no?


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 1, 2010)

gracias lo voy a alimentar con una fuente de pc modificada tengo dos parlantes de 5w 4omh si los pongo en serie queda uno de 8omh?. ya se que la potencia maxima de los parlantes es media chica para este ampli pero como se que estando al mango distorciona mucho creo que esos parlantes van bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Los trafo 1:1 son los de las conmutadas, no?


Los transformadores de las fuentes conmutadas son para "Fuentes conmutadas", a frecuencias de audio son un "Cortocircuito" y te pueden llegar a dañar el amplificador.
Lo que puedes intentar es colocar un transformador 220Vca a 24-0-24Vca (El más pequeño que consigas), el primario a la salida del amplificador y el secundario (Entre extremos, sin el punto medio) da señal a las luces.


----------



## theghostmen (Sep 1, 2010)

me suena a que lo sacaste de pablin y esa web te da los circuitos mal para que se los lleves a reparar... este circuito esta provado??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

theghostmen dijo:


> me suena a que lo sacaste de pablin y esa web te da los circuitos mal para que se los lleves a reparar... este circuito esta provado??



Mira aquí, lo tienes probado y con PCB
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/96415/


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ya se que esos trafos son especiales, pero no digo ese, sino éste: 

La fuente es esta: 

Josefe17


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya se que esos trafos son especiales, pero no digo ese, sino éste...


Mejor decí "estas".

Eso son dos bobinas en un encapsulado plástico. Apuesto dos contra uno a que están puestas en la entrada de tensión, antes del puente rectificador (ahí filtran algunas cosas feas que pueden aparecer en la línea por culpa de las switching).

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 4, 2010)

¿Pero valdría?

Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Pero valdría?


Eso *NO* es un transformador, es un *Filtro *


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 4, 2010)

O sea no valdría. Lo propuse porque yo juraría que había visto en conmutadas de PC un símbolo de un trafo en el PCB puenteado y pensé que servía para dar galvánico. Entonces sería un trafo 1:1 de esas características.

Josefe17


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

Las fuentes de PC tienen las dos cosas que mencionamos por acá: Trafo y bobinas de filtrado.

El trafo es una cosa y cumple una función (que todos conocemos) y las bobinas son otra y cumplen otra función.

Por otro lado, lo único que se me ocurre como fuente de problemas en tu diseño es que no tengas optoacopladas las salidas o que estés alimentando el asunto con una fuente capacitiva (o ambas cosas).
¿Podés subir el esquema de lo que estás haciendo? Así le buscamos la salida más fácil...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ambas cosas (ya decía yo que esa fuente era muy rara).
El esquema imposible. Es un audiorrítmico modular de 3 focos de una peña en mi pueblo. Volveré por los santos (30, 31 de octubre y 1 de noviembre) donde para poder acceder a él tienen que ocurrir 3 cosas: que vaya yo, que esté libre de estudios y que el presidente abra el local. Si no hasta navidades nada. No obstante investigaré un poco.

¡Bingo!: http://comaher.net/comaher/tienda/popup_image.php?pID=12400&osCsid=a9eb571feee07942d73a9f051fe93115

Sólamante recordar que tenía inscrito cedsal me ha llevado a ello

Josefe17


----------



## panxo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro tengo un gran problema, necesito construir un circuito electrónico, yo elegí el de unas  luces rítmicas, he buscado por Internet muchos diagramas pero muchos no me han funcionado hasta que me conseguí uno y aquí empieza mi problema, cómo puedo ponerle un microfono electret y modificar los opoacopladores (por que en mi ciudad no los venden) por transistores ya que éstos son mas accesibles para mi , espero una pronta respuesta.


----------



## sirilanzki (Nov 15, 2010)

alguien a fabricado y le ha funcionado el audiritmico de pablin??


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola, gracias por sus aportes, me leí todo el tema, estoy haciendo este mismo circuito, veo que los  moderadores y los colaboradores han ayudado mucho de acuerdo a las necesidades de cada uno, les pido por favor que me ayuden, en mi caso quisiera usar el circuito con el micrófono electret, 12 V y leds, decidí no utilizar los triacs, del emisor de los transistores coloqué además de la resistencia de 220k una de 1k en serie y un led a tierra para probar, cuando energizo el ciruito sólo se enciende el led que está en la etapa de sonidos graves, se apaga al instante y no enciende más, me gustaría saber si estoy haciendo algo mal, mientras tanto voy a probar lo que hizo kusanay, muchas gracias.


----------



## Electronec (Nov 24, 2010)

Roxie dijo:


> .......del emisor de los transistores coloqué además de la resistencia de *220k* una de 1k en serie y un led a tierra para probar.....



La resistencia del esquema es de 220Ω no de 220K.


Saludos.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 24, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> La resistencia del esquema es de 220Ω no de 220K.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Uy Electronec, muchas gracias, no me había dado cuenta, yo la voy a cambiar pero no creo que funcione, lo digo por los comentarios que leí acá sobre el circuito y porque estuve probando la etapa amplificadora, coloqué un led en una de las salidas del LM324 y permanece el led encendido, se supone que debería prender sólo cuando escuche algún sonido, corrígeme si me equivoco por favor, gracias de nuevo y sigo pidiendo ayuda.


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 19, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Por la polaridad, creo que eso podés sacarlo por deducción... :/
> Fijate la polaridad en que están ubicados los capacitores en la placa. Es muy simple. Si mirás cada bornera individualmente, siempre el borne izquierdo es el negativo, y el derecho el positivo.
> ...



Seguro a la izq negativo y a la der positivo?
A uno le reventaron caps... La ubicación de los mismos no coincide en el IN y en el OUT. Está bien? Estoy a punto de conectarlo, quise probar tu diseño por la simpleza del mismo y de curioso nomás.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2011)

> Seguro a la izq negativo y a la der positivo?
> A uno le reventaron caps... La ubicación de los mismos no coincide en el IN y en el OUT. Está bien? Estoy a punto de conectarlo, quise probar tu diseño por la simpleza del mismo y de curioso nomás.


Ramiro, el capacitor de entrada (desacople de DC) no importa mucho la polaridad que digamos, más bien debería ir el positivo hacia la entrada y el negativo hacia el chip, pero eso no cambia mucho.

El que si es importante es el cap de boot-strap. Obligatoriamente en este caso el positivo tiene que estar conectado al chip. Y el negativo al parlante.

Y si te referías a el usuario "Introtuning" que tuvo problemas, después dijo que los problemas no eran cone los capacitores sino con el chip, que era falsificado.

A ver si pones unas fotos del montaje. 

Saludos, y éxitos. 
Tengo una nueva versión de ese PCB, un _lifting_. En instantes la subo.


----------



## Introtuning (Ene 20, 2011)

Perdón a Tavo je je.Me olvide de cambiar mi mensaje en este tema.El pcb esta bien.Yo tuve la misma duda que vos Ramiro por usar la lógica pero si miras el datasheet de ese integrado están bien los cap.
El ampli esta funcionando en mi pc.Suena fuerte para lo simple que es.
En un rato le saco una foto y la subo.


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 21, 2011)

Lo mismo digo, me fijé en el datasheet y estaba todo bien.
Ya lo armé y lo tengo funcionando. Voy a ver si hoy termino de armar el chasis de madera.


----------



## volga (Mar 15, 2011)

hola a tod@s!
Os comento, estoy intentando armar el circuito de luces ritmicas de pablin, utilice la placa expuesta en este mismo tema del amigo *Tupolev*pero con alguna modificacion: sin el transformador (adaptador de impedancias),tengo puestos tambien los optoaisladores moc3010 que aconsejaba *Fogonazo*... el caso es que primero lo quiero hacer funcionar solo con el microfono, pero no consigo que encienda ni siquiera los led indicadores que figuran en la placa, mucho menos las bombillas claro...alguien podria darme alguna sugerencia? puede asegurarme alguien que el circuito utilizado con el LM324 funciona?
un saludo a todos y gracias!!


----------



## mendek (Mar 23, 2011)

BUSHELL dijo:


> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm
> 
> Así que sí funciona, hummm qué bueno...se vé lindo



Tengo ua duda en cuanto a este circuito. Que operacional recomiendadan utilisar un lm339. lm741 ó lm324 ?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola, despues de mucho tiempo re encare el proyecto pero usando el circuito de tupolev , la cosa es que no me anda nada... ni con microfono ni con entrada auxiliar y ya medi todo...nose que podra ser...!!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Abr 8, 2011)

Listo...ya anda la parte de potencia conectando por el exterior, pero el circuito del electrec no anda!! no hace absolutamente nada..


----------



## jomartinez01 (Abr 11, 2011)

Que tal a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente y a lo mejor ya la respondieron
con respecto al circuito de pablin de las luces audioritmicas de 3 canales, la etapa donde estan los amplificadores osea el circuito integrado lm324 me da de voltaje 10.20 es normal o hay algun error??
lo hice tal cual dice el circuitos
Sin mas a que referirme, quedo al pendiente
Jose Luis


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Abr 17, 2011)

Que tencion tenes de la fuente? Yo esa etapa no la pude hacer andar, y me surgio otro problema, el potenciometro de la entrada auxiliar me volo! porque tenia demaciada potencia aplicada :S tienen ieda si hay potenciomentros mas fuertes?


----------



## jomartinez01 (Abr 17, 2011)

tengo 110 en entrada, mi unico problema es esa etapa de el amplificador que no quiere funcionar, si alguien tiene alguna solucion o que le pase lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## chonpidj (Jun 1, 2011)

buenas! estuve intentando con este circuito largo rato, y nada.. quisiera saber si a alguien le salio? vi el que tiene armado tupolev q esta muy lindo. El mio no ha quedado igual, pero con todos los mismos componentes. lo que quisiera saber es simplemente si a alguien le funciono le circuito de tupolev. Saludos



tupolev dijo:


> Esta es mi colaboración en este diseño de Pablin, para todos los que estais en este proyecto.
> 
> Saludos cordiales




te funciono?.. yo estoy en el mismo proyecto, y me trajo muchas complicaciones. si a vos te funciono le sigo para delante. sino, busco otra cosa. 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2011)

chonpidj dijo:


> ......lo que quisiera saber es simplemente si a alguien le funciono le circuito de tupolev. ......



El colega Tupolev cuando publica algún circuito lo ha armado y *"Probado"*


----------



## chonpidj (Jun 1, 2011)

Si, no pongo en duda eso, simplemente cuales eran las modificaciones que le ha hecho. Ahora, viendo bien el circuito pude ver algunas, Por ejemplo veo que hay 6 Transistores BC547b. y algunas mas, por ejemplo.
en esta imagen, no me queda bien claro q es.







Las resistencias amarillas (marcadas con rojo), que en el diagrama de la placa figuran como "P". que valor tienen?

lo que esta en verde, es un puente?, porque parece, pero en el diagrama no haria falta. 

Por ultimo lo que marque con azul es un pin. Este pin a donde lo conecto? (hay otros tres pines en la foto, q son los de las lamparas)

Sinceramente, les agradezco la aclaracion. porque voy a seguir intentando con este circuito.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2011)

chonpidj dijo:


> Si, no pongo en duda eso, simplemente cuales eran las modificaciones que le ha hecho. Ahora, viendo bien el circuito pude ver algunas, Por ejemplo veo que hay 6 Transistores BC547b. y algunas mas, por ejemplo.
> en esta imagen, no me queda bien claro q es...



Por lo que se ve aquí, son puentes:

Ver el archivo adjunto 9049​


----------



## chonpidj (Jun 1, 2011)

Fogonazo:

si, estuve todo el dia mirando el circuito, esta muy bueno, por cierto.. muy bien armado, solo me quedan dos dudas.

1º - Las resistencias amarillas son de 44k?

2º - el pin que queda es para conectar a masa 220v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2011)

chonpidj dijo:


> .....si, estuve todo el dia mirando el circuito, esta muy bueno, por cierto.. muy bien armado, solo me quedan dos dudas.
> 
> 1º - Las resistencias amarillas son de 44k?........





Fogonazo dijo:


> Por lo que se ve aquí, son *puentes:*





chonpidj dijo:


> 2º - el pin que queda es para conectar a masa 220v?



Ese pin es el GND de una posible entrada auxiliar mediante un transformador de audio (Separador) 

*NO* se te ocurra conectar nada a GND que no sea lo especificado. 

Peligro de electrocución


----------



## PakaLive (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola que tal ! buenas a todos los del Foro.

 Queria hacer la siguiente consulta, yo estoy armando el circuito de pablin audioritmico de 3 canales, con la salida de señal directa del amplicador, sin el trafo de impedancia, con un pote 10 k y con los optoaisladores para la seguridad de mis componentes. Lo que me gustaría saber si tengo garantizada suficiente señal como para prender bien las lamparas, o debo si o si colocarle un trafo? 

 Salu2


----------



## denispaez (Jul 19, 2011)

Buenas! 
Estoy tratando de armar este circuito para un proyecto de electronica y me gustaría entender bien como funciona cada parte del circuito....  Todavía no me puedo dar cuenta para que sirve el capacitor de 10nF (me estoy guiando del circuito de "Pablin")

Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar! 

Muchas gracias gente!!!


----------



## tarahuin (Ago 29, 2011)

Podrian,darme la lista de los materiales para cotizar,hacerlo,agradesco de antemano


----------



## Miguel Ivan (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola que tal, Miren el circuito esta armado y probado y funciona perfectamente, El listado de materiales lo podes sacar de esta pagina www.musikman.com.ar,. ahi esta el principio de funcionamiento, lista, todo.
Yo queria saber si alguien lo armo con leds.


----------



## tudor (Nov 27, 2011)

hola amigo me podias decir cual es la salida de ese circuito


----------



## rash (Nov 27, 2011)

tudor dijo:


> hola amigo me podias decir cual es la salida de ese circuito




son tres salidas.... los cuadraditos que están junto a los transistores bc547...

saludos


----------



## jorge58 (Dic 4, 2011)

hola a todos tengo una luz estrobo pero quiero agregarle un circuito audioritmico sencilo alguien tendra algun circuito? aparte del del pablin?


----------



## tudor (Dic 5, 2011)

hola rash si no te importa mandame una esquema audioritmica para leds un saludo


----------



## rash (Dic 5, 2011)

tudor dijo:


> hola rash si no te importa mandame una esquema audioritmica para leds un saludo


----------



## Miguel Ivan (Dic 6, 2011)

jorge58 dijo:


> hola a todos tengo una luz estrobo pero quiero agregarle un circuito audioritmico sencilo alguien tendra algun circuito? aparte del del pablin?




No anda el circuito de pablin, le falta un divisor resistivo en el microfono, Fijate en esta pagina que esta el proyecto bien armado y correjido, www.Musikmanweb.com.ar  Llama y pedi precios.





adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> hola a todos queria saber si alguien me podría explicar un par de cosas de este circuito luces audioritmicas de tres canales de pablin.....para realizar este proyecto se puede elegir tomar el sonido de un microfono y hacer su circuito o tomarlo de la salida de un amplificador en paralelo con su parlante....yo opte por la segunda ya que creo que va a funcionar mucho mejor (es lo que creo) El circuito de entrada de audio tiene echa una aislacion usando un transformador comun...segun dice la pagina de pablin pero no especifica los valores del mismo...se podra utilizar un transformador de 220 a 6V y 1A ? segun pablin se utiliza esto para aislar la masa del circuito de la entrada de audio ya que la masa comun del circuito esta conectada al neutro de los 220v! esa es la otra pregunta! tengo que conectar si o si el neutro a la masa y el vivo a donde indica el cir...o da igual al reves porque no tengo ni idea de como estan las instalaciones en mi casa...! al mesclar la masa comun de los 12V que lleva el circuito para polarizar los transistores...audio de entrada y neutro supuestamente no se probocaria un corto?
> como veran soy nuevo en electronica y no se mucho he echo solo un año de la tecnica.....si las preguntas son tontas perdoneme les pido disculpas pero tengo miedo de hacer desastres y hacer saltar las termicas de mi departamento y ensima la del mismo pero central en el subsuelo....gracias saludos




Hola que tal? Mira, yo arme este diseño, y tiene una etapa de amplificacion que no la pusiste o no la encontraste, En la etapa esa que te digo, esta preparada para un mic electrec, proba de esa manera que es mucho mas seguro que conectar algo a los parlantes, osea, si queres hacelo, yo por el riesgo de errar y tener un lindo olorcito a quemado en tu casa jaja. Un saludo suerte.


----------



## sigilo dea (Ene 4, 2012)

hola disculpa la molestia espero me puedas(an) ayudar bueno este es el caso ise este circuito para luces audioritmicas






lo estoy alimentando con 5v pero el problema es que no les pasa mucha corriente a los leds, mmmmm en lugar de conectarlo al pluying lo que ice fue conectarlo ala salida de una de las bocinas de mi modular pero ha ora *QU*iero ponerle unos 10 leds mitad verdes y mitad azules y lo que estoy tratando de hacer es que estos prendan a diferente ritmo 
lo que ice fue aser dos circuitos iguales ambos los conecte en paralelo con diferencia de que al segundo le puse unos condensadores de o.47uf para que capte lo tonos bajos pero no mas no queda espero me puedas ayudar gracias 
mmm aca esta el link de la imagen por si no se ve http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=lucesjl1rj.jpg


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola a todos, me han regalado un juego de 3 luces programado, no es audioritmico, asi que lo voy a desarmar un poquito, dicho aparato soporta una carga de 8000watios en total, los finales son los siguientes: *BTA25.400B *.
Haber que opinan del invento, jejeje, con esto puedo mover un montón muy grande de lamparas, o unos focos halógenos , jejeje.



Vienen con el encapsulado -RD91-, os paso el enlace de la hoja de datos:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/BTA25-400-datasheet.html#


----------



## manuelbe (Nov 11, 2012)

¿Alguien tiene el circuito de Tupolev para PCB Wizard? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gonzalofrias (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola a todos. Estoy interesado en armar el circuito de pablin para un equipo de audio que tiene una potencia de salida de 100W. Me leí todo el tema pero me quedaron algunas dudas.
-Si coloco los opto y no consigo el transformador tipo spica, que lo puede reemplazar? Es necesario?
-Puedo ingresar directamente los 100W a la entrada del circuito? O no se banca tanta potencia?
-Si quiero ¨cortar¨ el circuito a solo los 2 primeros canales, como me quedaría el esquema?

Muchas Gracias. Prometo subir fotos y videos del circuito armado y funcionando una vez que lo logre.


Otra duda que tengo es. Segun el circuito de pablin los focos van conectados entre si al vivo, y una pata de los triacs al neutro, pero segun el dibujo de FOGONASO, los focos van al neutro y la una pata del triac al vivo.. Al final como es la conexión correcta?


*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2013)

gonzalofrias dijo:


> Hola a todos. Estoy interesado en armar el circuito de pablin para un equipo de audio que tiene una potencia de salida de 100W. Me leí todo el tema pero me quedaron algunas dudas.
> -Si coloco los opto y no consigo el transformador tipo spica, que lo puede reemplazar? Es necesario?


Si armas el esquema con opto-acopladores puedes *NO* colocar el transformador


> -Puedo ingresar directamente los 100W a la entrada del circuito? O no se banca tanta potencia?


Para 100W yo agregaría un potenciómetro a la entrada.


> -Si quiero ¨cortar¨ el circuito a solo los 2 primeros canales, como me quedaría el esquema?


Sin el tercer canal 


> Otra duda que tengo es. Segun el circuito de pablin los focos van conectados entre si al vivo, y una pata de los triacs al neutro, pero segun el dibujo de FOGONASO, los focos van al neutro y la una pata del triac al vivo.. Al final como es la conexión correcta?


Es indistinta una u otra conexión

Cuando hagas mención a un esquema dentro del Foro, agrega el Link al esquema.


----------



## gonzalofrias (Mar 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias fogonazo! Disculpas por lo del link es que soy nuevo. Pronto subiré esquemas, PCBs y videos del circuito funcionando por si le sirve a alguien mas . Adios!


----------



## gonzalofrias (Abr 6, 2013)

Ya tengo todo! La ultima duda. El potenciometro que me recomendas ponerle a la entrada.. De cuanto debe ser y como debe ir conectado? me ayudarías con un dibujo? Las masas de la parte de 12V se comparte con la masa de los 220V? Gracias!


----------



## trian (May 29, 2013)

Buenas gente estoy mirando este circuito de pablim pero quisiera saber la ganancia del pre se q varia de acuerdo al pot de 1 mega pero masomenos cuanto debe ser cuando lo monto en prueba esa etapa nome muestra una señal


----------



## gerardoyvos (Jun 27, 2013)

Alguien tendria el pcb de este circuito y los materiales???? desde ya muchas gracias 












es un vumetro audioritmico para led rgb


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 2, 2013)

Buenas; Alguien sabe como se conecta el Capacitor Electrolitico de 10 uf? viene de la señal a positivo y descarga negativo al potenciometro? o viceversa? saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2013)

*

Audiorritmico de 1 canal "Sin fuente"​*
En lugar de fuente emplea una batería de 9V, buscando un operacional mas actual que el longevo 741 del esquema con un menor consumo la batería puede durar mucho.
No lleva conexión al equipo de audio, se capta el sonido mediante un parlante empleado como micrófono.







​


----------



## crimson (Nov 29, 2013)

Estuve haciendo un audioritmico de tres canales que se excita con un micrófono electret.
Les dejo el circuito:

La disposición de los componentes en la placa, que tiene 16 x 10 y está en el Word para imprimir en espejo. 


Sencillo y anda bien.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2013)

*! Buen Aporte ¡* Gracias Sr. Steed


----------



## blinux (Dic 29, 2013)

gerardoyvos dijo:


> Alguien tendria el pcb de este circuito y los materiales???? desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/TROsvZ8I8l0/hqdefault.jpg
> 
> ...




Tambien me gustia conocer el diagrama de este circuito o si a alguien se le ocurre algo similar...


----------



## dmc (Jul 4, 2014)

Como tenía algún tiempo libre te hice el PDF, es un poco pesado pero tiene todo el proyecto, una sugerencia de como puedes colocar optoacopladores para mejorar tu seguridad y al último una descripción de lo que yo haría para solucionar el problema de lamparas  encendidas.
Disculpá si soy demasiado reiterativo con el tema de alta tensión y riesgos pero es la única manera  de estar más o menos tranquilo, así que por favor ten respeto y cuidado a lo que haces.
Espero que te sirva. Ha! en lo personal, yo arme ese circuito hace algunos años, ni lo recordaba, pero lo modifique para que quedara  mi gusto. Funcionó bien (no super excelente, pero bastante bien). Cualquier cosa, pregunte (lo único, no me pidas el impreso con la modificación para los optos, porque ya no la tengo).


----------



## Emmito (Oct 25, 2015)

Leí el post entero, la verdad hace semanas ando buscando algo como lo que publicó Crimson, la pregunta es: puedo conectar lámparas de leds de 12 v a la salida de cada canal? entre las 3 lámparas hay un consumo de 2a mas o menos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2015)

Emmito dijo:


> Leí el post entero, la verdad hace semanas ando buscando algo como lo que publicó Crimson, la pregunta es: puedo conectar lámparas de leds de 12 v a la salida de cada canal? entre las 3 lámparas hay un consumo de 2a mas o menos...



Ver el archivo adjunto 102108​
Puedes reemplazar los transistores BC550 que accionan el LED por darlington de potencia y con estos enciendes tus lámparas.
La conexión sería similar a la del LED que ya se encuentra en el circuito.


----------



## Emmito (Oct 25, 2015)

Con que transistores puedo hacer el darli gton?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2015)

Emmito dijo:


> Con que transistores puedo hacer el darli gton?



*Darlington + NPN*


----------



## Emmito (Oct 27, 2015)

Puedo usar un tip120? y con qué resistencia iria?

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
Hasta cuantos leds de 20ma podría prender con el circuito que publicó Rush?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2015)

Emmito dijo:


> Puedo usar un tip120?


Sip


> y con qué resistencia iria?


¿ Cual resistencia ?


> *[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
> Hasta cuantos leds de 20ma podría prender con el circuito que publicó Rush?


Depende como conectes todo


----------



## Emmito (Oct 30, 2015)

El de rush no hay chances de hacerlo, no consigo los operacionales... 

Decía que resistencia le pongo al base del TIP120 y cual al colector, porque los NPN que debo cambiar son los ultimos 3, no? los demas BC550 quedan...?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2015)

Emmito dijo:


> . . .Decía que resistencia le pongo al base del TIP120


2200Ω


> y cual al colector, porque los NPN que debo cambiar son los ultimos 3, no? los demas BC550 quedan...?


Eso sale del calculo de acuerdo a:
La tensión de alimentación
Cantidad de LED´s en serie
Tipo de LED´s
Corriente deseada en los LDE´s


----------



## blues light4u (Mar 18, 2017)

Que tal, disculpen, hice este circuito de la primera página para controlar mis luces, NO LE PUSE MICRÓFONO, lo conecto directo a una salida auxiliar de la Mixer, funciona bien, pero en las bocinas se oye un ruido muy molesto, mientras prenden y apagan las luces al ritmo de la música, entiendo que es el switcheo de los tiristores, como podría eliminar ese ruido?. Les agradezco mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2017)

Agrega en serie con las lámparas una bobina de unos 40uH y una red de snubber sobre el triac


----------



## blues light4u (Mar 18, 2017)

Ok. Lo curioso es que si le pongo el micrófono no pasa eso. Esta es la red snubber?, que valores me recomiendan?

Algo como esto?


----------



## dario9669 (Jun 26, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Que tal, disculpen, hice este circuito de la primera página para controlar mis luces, NO LE PUSE MICRÓFONO, lo conecto directo a una salida auxiliar de la Mixer, funciona bien, pero en las bocinas se oye un ruido muy molesto, mientras prenden y apagan las luces al ritmo de la música, entiendo que es el switcheo de los tiristores, como podría eliminar ese ruido?. Les agradezco mucho.



hola amigos del foro , tengo una pequeña duda sobre la parte del circuito que esta despues del opto , la que maneja los 220v con el tic226d .
esta parte del circuito trabaja con los 220v directos sobre el tic , mi pregunta es ...
es indidtinta la polaridad de entrada de los 220v ? , o hay que andar con un buscapolo antes de enchufarlo ? .
me llama la atencion por la polaridad del tic . 
muchas gracias saludos


----------



## blues light4u (Jun 26, 2017)

Yo lo uso con la fase. El neutro lo pongo común. Pero en 220 entiendo que tienes 2 fases.


----------



## dario9669 (Jun 27, 2017)

si claro , por eso la duda , en el circuito por ej el de pablin , si modificamos el mismo colocando el opto antes del tic aislamos de la corriente de la red electrica , pero el la etapa del tic en el diagrama ,se hace notar el polo positivo del neutro en el esquema , por eso mi duda , que pasa si enchufamos indistintamente el circuito a los 220v ? vuela el tic , o no pasa nada ? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

Esos circuitos son de la época de los enchufes de dos patas redondas


----------



## blues light4u (Jun 27, 2017)

Lo que sucede es que hay líneas de 220v de 2 hilos, donde tienen fase y neutro. La línea Fase tiene 220v. Y hay 220v de 3 hilos, donde son 2 fases. 110+110v y el neutro.


----------



## energumeno (Jul 1, 2017)

hola estaba pensando hacer un cacharro de estos, para animar un poco los conciertos que solemos organizar, pero tengo una duda existencial, haber si alguno que lo tengais me puede orientar:
para conciertos tipo punk,hardcore,trash(osea gritan,distorsionan y tocan rapido).
se puede apreciar el audioritmo?me imagino que para una base tecno,rap que esta muy marcada las luces iran de lujo,pero para un sonido mas a barullo,se parecera a unas luces navideñas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2017)

Siempre se puede regular el nivel para tratar de adecuarlo un poco al tipo de musica, pero tal como decís, para algunos tipos las audiorritmicas pueden no ser la mejor opcion.
Hace muchos años, cuando la tierra aun estaba caliente, en las fiestas se ponian baladas (musica lenta) para apretar a las chicas, y no se usaban audiorritmicas por que encendian muy de vez en cuando, asi que se usaban otros "efectos" como la luz negra (era mala idea ir con ropa clara) o la bola para la "lluvia de estrellas".
En fin....


----------



## stonealcoy (Ago 1, 2018)

Esto es lo que tengo montado, la etapa del micro con lm324 la cual no me funciona, he repasado el circuito y lo veo todo bien, solo falta rehacerlo todo otra vez.Si alguien lo ha montado y le ha funcionado agradeceria que me lo indicara,gracias !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2018)

La fuente sin estabilizar
Los triacs sin optoacoplar que disparan en el primer y segundo cuadrante y con esa polarización de transistor tan extraña...
No me gusta un pelo ese circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2018)

Movido al tema correspondiente , es el audiorrítmico de 3 canales de Pablin , tienes mucho para leer !


----------

